# Name your T's!



## DnKslr

I was just curious about names of everyone's T's. I always see them referred to by the scientific name but what are the names you give them?
Here's a list of the names for mine


Rose hair~ Big Red/Rose Red
Cobalt ~ Topaz
Mexican Bloodleg female~ Tangerine (Tangy)
Mexican Bloodleg male ~ Romeo Bob
Mexican Fireleg ~ Rusty
Mexican Red Knee ~ Trinity
Mexican Red leg juvi~ Derby (runs like a racehorse!)
Mexican Red leg baby~Sweetpea
Mexican Flame Knee ~ Spot (hehehe!)
Rio Grand Gold ~ Rio (this one was easy!)
Brazilian Salmon Pink ~ Solomon
Brazilian Salmon Pink ~ Sabor
Brazilian Black~Raven
Brazilian Black ~ Crow
Chaco Golden~Deago
Chaco Golden~Sid
Curly Hair~ Dot
Versicolor~ Glitter/Glimmer
Brazilian White Knee ~*my favorite pet name* > Hannibal 

I still haven't come up with a name for an OBT but a friend of mine suggested,
Cheddar Bob or Cheddar Betty cause I told her they were about the same color as cheddar cheese=D  I was thinking of "Velocarachnid", LOL!


----------



## KingBollock

Mexican Red Knee = Eric
Chillean Rose = Colin
Brazillian Black = Igor

Going with the Hannibal theme, I have an Emperor Scorpion called Lecter.

I have a Turtle whose name is often commented on, his name is Knob Neck.


----------



## Beth-Tex

I name mine as well.  

Texas tan----------------Coco (because of the color)
Desert blond------------Callisto ('cause she's kinda crazy) 
Rio Grande gold--------Goldie
pinktoe (Avic avic)------Mo (short for Modesto 'cause that is where he/she is from......drove all the way from Calif with him/her)
pinktoe (Avic avic)------Arlie (from Arlington Texas Reptile Show)
Antilles pinktoe----------Gem
Mexican redleg-----------Millie
Mexican redleg-----------Lucky Too (see below.....was second one to be unpacked).......all lucky to be alive due to excellent packing!! (Dang Airborne!!)  
Mexican redleg-----------Lucky One (first one unpacked in a shipment from Airborne which arrived late in cold weather & I had to go to the main office to pick it up) 
Mexican redknee--------JJ (for 2 nieces of my housemate & their names start with J each)
Mexican redknee--------BB (for Big Beauty/Big Butt) LOL
Mexican redknee--------Ladybug (has special meaning) 
greenbottle blue--------Blue
PZB-------------------------Little Miracle (not so little anymore) This one was also in the shipment from Airborne with the redlegs)  Named Little Miracle because it was soooooo teeny & a miracle that it was alive.  
Chaco Golden Knee-----Chaco
Brazilian black------------Xena ('cause she is dark & broody) hehe
Brazilian black------------Midnight
Chilean rose--------------8 ('cause he/she cost only $8.00) LOL
Chilien Copper------------Lil' Chile


----------



## Grael

A Genic - Nova - Shes my first,my little star!
P. Irminia - Isis- her beauty matches that of a Goddess
P. Pulcher - Nemphis - Helps Isis and Anubus in the underworld.
B. Beohmei - Blaze - fast as a bolt and firey red!
B. Vagans - Yokoho - Means Danger in south african (the red)
G. Rosea - Venus - Goddess of love, and shes pink
B albip x 2 - Castor and Pollux - both from the same brood, so they brothers or sisters but anyway lol Castor and Pollux are the names of the gemini twins!


----------



## tarantula_tom

Rose-- Madam Tyrant
A. Avicularia-- Chaos


----------



## L_mactans

I still name each and every spider, I haven't run out of names yet. I figure I will stop naming them after 50 Ts. But I can still keep 35 names rolling around in my head. 

B smithi = Lorelei
N coloratovillosus = Anastasia
H lividum = Celeste
P regalis = Edgar Allen (Poecilotheria!)
A purpurea = Concord
A versicolor = Lydia
GBB = Psable
B albopilosum = Flannel
B auratum = Soberano
H maculata = Oreo
P irminia = Nike
L cristata = Magdalena
C brachycephalus = Victor
L parahybans X3 = Chloe, Zoe, & Bill
H gigas X3 = Legolas, Arwen, Moria
B boehmi = Ember
H sp. "longipedum" = Saki
P murinus X6 = Sam, Cleopatra, Popcorn, Inca, Ora, Kenya
C faciatum = Adehleid
E pachypus = Bertha
Aphonopelma sp = Francesca
A geniculata = Rio
G pulchra = Medianoche
E aureopilosum = Dorado
B vagans = Monterrey
B emilia = Quintessa


Kelly (L_mac)


----------



## Iowa T Keeper

B. Smithi = Akasha
B. Albopilosum = Electra


----------



## burnpile

I name all my "non interactive" types of animals Cletus.  Makes it much easier to remember their names whilst herbally medicated.


----------



## rknralf

What a great thread, I still name a majority of my tarantulas, so here it goes
A. geniculata female - Heran
A. geniculata male - Gaiden
A. moderatum unsexed -  Blondie
A. seemani female- Boo
A. avicularia female 1 - Piglet
A. avicularia female 2 - Peanut
A. avicularia male - Aurora
A. avicularia unsexed - Goldie
A. versicolor male 1 - Violet
A. versicolor male 2 - Hansel
A. versicolor female - Gretel
B. albopilosum female - Fuzzy
B. albopilosum male - Fuzz
B. emilia male - Hush
B. smithi male - Emilio
B. smithi female - Belle
C. brachycephalus female - Isabel
C. crawshayi male - CeCe
C. cyanpubescens female - Aqua
C. fasciatum unsexed - Tigger
E. campestriatus male - Pickles
E. uatuman unsexed - Oz
E. pachypus female - Boots
E. murinus female - Bones
G. aureostriata female - Kumari
G. aureostriata male - Sunshine
G. pulchra female - BeBe
G. pulchra male 1 - Velvet
G. pulchra male 2 - Inkie
G. rosea female 1 - Rose
G. rosea female 2 - Midge
G. rosea female 3 - Coffee
G. rosea red phase female - Cherry
H. lividum female - Midnight
H. gigas female - trouble
L. parahybana female - Goblin
N. carapoensis female - Frick
N. carapoensis male - Frack
P. nigricolor unsexed - Starr
P. chordatus female 1 - Cocoa
P. chordatus female 2 - Hershey
P. murinus female 1 - Oscar
P. murinus female 2 - Sparky
P. regalis male - Maximus
P. irminia unsexed - Pumpkin

I've also several unnamed tarantulas including:
C. marshalli unsexed
E. pachypus unsexed
L. cristatus female
N. coloratovillosus unsexed - 3
N. carapoensis unsexed- 2
P. regalis unsexed- 2
P. miranda unsexed
P. pulcher female
P. murinus female - 2

In addition, I've got vials of unnamed P. murinus (71) and G. rosea (29) spiderlings that I eventually hope to sell.  
Ralph


----------



## kellygirl

At one point, I had over 75 tarantulas in my collection and I had stopped naming them after 10.  I know many people who have more than that--some name them, some don't.  For me, it is just not realistic to name every one of them--especially spiderlings.  

When I was keeping spiderlings (all sold now), each one had an abbreviated "nickname."  For instance, I had several Lasiodora dificilis spiderlings so they had labels on their deli cups: "LD1" "LD2" "LD3" etc.  That way I could keep up with their molts.

It doesn't mean I don't love my babies!  I adore my spiders and talk to them when I come in the room.  Right now, the only one in my collection with a name is my first spider: a G. rosea named Zion.   I had to sell most of my collection awhile back and it absolutely broke my heart.  I've only recently begun to rebuild it but I knew that I could never be without them.  Maybe now that I'm focusing on adults and keeping a smaller number of them, I could start naming them again.   

-Kelly

P.S. Immortal_Sin and Nixy have some great names for the many tarantulas in their collections--thanks to their creative daughters!


----------



## cricket54

So far I have only named my G. Rosea, which is
Medussa, the lady with Snakes for her because
she tries to be aggressive. Has only attacked
things I have used in the tank like the cup when
I was putting water in her bowl. She can be
irritable. I kind of named my red knee either
Elvira or Ozzie (after you know who) if I knew
for sure it was a girl or boy. I have a P. urimius,
GBB, Brazilian Red & White, and a H. curly hair
that I am trying to think of names for. It would
be easier for my family & I to talk about each
individual one if they had a name. I love the
names you guys have chosen. Was thinking of
 calling the B. red & white a spanish name,
but haven't settled on one yet. She is really
cool for such a 1/2 " spiderling.
Sharon


----------



## Trinity

A. Avic-  Ember -  because her toes are pink like a burning ember.

P. Murinus - RA - after the god of the sun.

G. Pulchra  - Mink - cause he's jet black and velvety.

T. Blondi - Omni - cause she's gonna get really big.

A. Purpurea - Haze - after Jimmy Hendrix's Purple Haze

I also have an H. Lividium and a G. Rosea, but they are second instar and I've not named them yet.

  what a nice thread


----------



## Immortal_sin

LOL...thanks Kellygirl!
I have way too many Ts right now, and we are terribly behind in naming them, but here are a few that Shelby named:

Stinky Funeral
Aleukatin
Cadashio
Morax
Mrs. Fooklabooshay
Seculada
Hot Tamale
...well, you get the picture!

I need to have Shelby pull some more names out of her imagination!


----------



## clawingpanther

*some skydivin' names...*

here are mine...

b.smithi - Trax
gbb - Tandi
a.versi - Altie
c.fasciatum - Fler
g.pulchra - B'Li
a.moderatum - Cypra
p.formosa - Togi
a.metallica - Ka'nopi
p.irminia - Swup
obt - Ryzer
b.vagans - Boc
g.aureostriata - Krazch 

peace, M


----------



## caligulathegod

Of my six, I've only named 3.  

_B. smithi_   Trickie (after a close friend's AOL handle-she's also a red head).

_A. seemanni_  Zed (for Zebra).

_T. blondi_  Sasquatch.

_C cyaneopubescens_  Nothing yet.  I'm leaning toward something Elvish.

_Pterinochilus_ sp.  OBT  No name yet.  Might go with OBT, actually.

_A versicolor_   No name yet.

I'm waiting until I get inspired for the last three.  I think I did hit my limit, though.  I only see myself lusting for one more spider, but I never come across it and I won't mail order it.  _G Pulchra_.  If I get that one, I have the name Morticia already picked out.


----------



## wendy

Usumbara Orange Baboon- Usa
Brazilian Brown Golith Birdearter- legs
Haitian Giant- Bob the Builder
Theraophosa Blondi- Bob Jr.
Pink Zebra Beauty- Rosie

They have such different personalities, you almost have to give them names.


----------



## esmoot

I have never really named any of my pets before. Chameleons were named chameleon. Snakes were named snake and so on. To follow up on what Kelly said it would become pretty hard to name every t I have. The list below is a partial, out of date, with lots of updateds to be added and only the letters A-C.  So...............they get ID#s.

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
Acanthoscurria ferina
Acanthoscurria ferina
Acanthoscurria ferina
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Aphonopelma bicoloratum
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma hentzi
Aphonopelma seemanni
Aphonopelma seemanni
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia braunshauseni
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia laeta
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia minatrix
Avicularia purpurea
Avicularia urticans
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia versicolor
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma klaasi
Brachypelma pallidum
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma vagans
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus marshalli
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chaetopelma gracile
Chilobrachys sp. Asian Smokey
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Citharischius crawshayi
Citharischius crawshayi
Citharischius crawshayi
Crassicrus lamanai
Crassicrus lamanai
Crassicrus lamanai
Crassicrus lamanai
Crytopholis portoricae
Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## BigBadConrad

Mexican Fireleg: En Fuego

other inverts:

emperor scorps: Darth Vader, Nightmare, Elvira
desert hairy scorp: Executioner
AZ bark scorp: Sbarky (*as in ASU mascot Sparky)
Puerto Rican giant centipede: Freight Train
VIetnamese giant centipede (recently deceased): Atari

arriving soon:

female T. blondi: Deborah (*as in Deborah Harry)
female genic: undecided
female parahybana: undecided


----------



## DnKslr

Holy cow! Some of you have LOTS and LOTS of T's! I love some of the names people have given there Ts. I may have to "borrow" a name or 2 since I'm running out of ideas. I still haven't named my Pink Zebra or my Chilean Dwarf yet. When I get a T blondi, I think I like the name "Maximus"(hope you don't mind  rknralf) I'm also a fan of the movie Gladiator.


----------



## heyjeyniceid

out of 20, only i gets a name






Aphonopelma Chalcodes a.k.a PEACH


----------



## da_illest

these are names that i've given my pets with my girl...

4" chiliean rose male (i think) - Spik
4" chiliean rose female - Chika
1" a. seemani - Baby
1" a. seemani - Boo
1" g. rose(alleged red phase) - Blaze
.25" hybrid - Booty (due to the HUGE butt on this little guy)
Argentine horned frog/Albino pacman frog - Hiphop
Teddy bear hamster - Dexter
Red Betta fish - Blue

hey! i see some of you STOLE MY NAMES!!!   juss playing


----------



## Ultimate Instar

A. versicolor - Bill, because my son thought he looked like his name should be Bill.

My other 30+ Ts do not have a name.

Karen N.


----------



## LPacker79

Out of the 29 or 30 T's I have, only 6 have names.  Let me see if I remember them all:

G. rosea - Mickey (Michelob) named after the beer my bro was drinking when his friend gave her to him.

G. rosea - Little Girl

A. avic sling - Sprite

H. lividum - Cerulean

GBB - Cutie patootie tiny baby (Don't laugh, it was my first little sling)

L. parahybana - Pinkie (She looked like a pinkie mouse when I got her)

OBT - Autumn

The rest just have ID's....like LP1, LP2, LP3, etc for the 9 L. parahybana slings.


----------



## Scylla

G. rosea = Evelina
G. pulchra = Arabella
B. smithi = Pedro


----------



## The Red Queen

I name all of my animals... my friends don't like to hear scientific names, but they love hearing about Gunnar, Marilyn, and Thorn, lol!

This is every invert I have owned:

TARANTULAS

Aphonopelma seemanni	=Spaz (Mom's reaction when I bought him)
Brachypelma smithi	                =Arachne (Greek mythology)
Pamphobeteus antinous	=Alchemy (My college nickname)
Pterinochilus lugardi 	=Hannibal
Avicularia avicularia	                =Blade
Avicularia avicularia	                =Buzz-saw
Brachypelma smithi	                =Anubis (Egyptian God of Embalming)
Theraphosa blondi	                =Gunnar (Gunnar Hansen played Leatherface in The Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
Haplopelma lividum	                =Warwick
Pamphobeteus platyomma	=Ripley
Avicularia avicularia	                =Church
Cyclosternum fasciatum	=Libitina (Greek/ Roman goddess of funerals)
Grammastola rosea	                =Rosie
Avicularia avicularia	                =Socks
Avicularia avicularia	                =Lenore (from comic book "Lenore" by Roman Dirge)
Avicularia avicularia	                =Mr. Gosh (Lenore comic book)
Avicularia avicularia	                =Ragamuffin (Lenore comic book)
Avicularia avicularia	                =Muffin (Lenore comic book)
Theraphosa blondi	                =Marilyn (Marilyn Burns also played in Texas Chainsaw Massacre)
Aphonopelma seemanni	=Ash (Evil Dead)
Aphonopelma seemanni	=Kittie
Acanthoscurria geniculata	=Riddick
Lasiodora cristata	                =Jack
Poecilotheria regalis	                =Flippy (Happy Tree Friends)
Bonnetina rudloffi	                =Icabod
Avicularia versicolor	                =Cap'n Howdy

Scorpions:

Pandinus imperator	                =Spike
Pandinus imperator	                =Precious
Pandinus imperator	                =Vader (as in Darth)
Hadrurus arizonesis	                =Thorn


----------



## MizM

Acanthoscurria geniculata	Brazilian Whiteknee	"Jane"
Aphonopelma bicoloratum	Mexican Bloodleg	"Hazel"
Aphonopelma eutylenum	California Ebony	"Truck"
Aphonopelma hentzi 2 slings
Aphonopelma seemani	Costa Rican Zebra	"Zoomer"
Aphonopelma seemani	Costa Rican Zebra No Name Yet
Aphonopelma seemani	Costa Rican Zebra	"Whoopsie"	
Aphonopelma sp.	Texas species	"Cupid"	
Aphonopelma wichitanum Wichita Red 1 sling
Avicularia avicularia	Pinktoe	"Stubby"
Avicularia avicularia	Pinktoe	1 sling
Avicularia braunshauseni 1 sling
Avicularia versicolor "Blue"
Bonnetina cyanefemur Mexican Blue Leg
Brachypelma albopilosum	Honduran Curly Hair	"Frizz" and "Weber"
Brachypelma angustum	Costa Rican Red	"Augusta"
Brachypelma pallidum Rose Grey 1 sling
Brachypelma smithi Medican Red Leg "Linda" 
Brachypelma vagans	Mexican Red Rump	"Brittany"
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens	Greenbottle Blue	"Splendor"
Cyclosternum fasciatum	Costa Rican Tiger Rump	"Buttstripe"	
Eupalaestrus campestratus	Pink Zebra Beauty	1 sling
Grammostola aureostriata Chaco Golden Knee "St. Mary"
Grammostola pulchra	Brazilian Black "Ebony"
Grammostola rosea	Chilean Rosehair-Brown Phase	"Charmin"
Grammostola rosea	Chilean Rosehair	"Rosie"
Grammostola rosea	Chilean Rosehair	4 slings
Haplopelma lividium	Cobalt Blue	"Azure"
Haplopelma longipedum 2 adult females
Haplopelma schmidti 1 sing
Hysterocrates gigas	Cameroon Red Baboon	"Dozer"
Hysterocrates gigas	Cameroon Red Baboon Adult Female
Lasiodora parahybana	Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater	1 sling
Paraphysa scrofa	Chilean Copper	"Cheerio"
Phormictopus cancerides	Haitian Brown	1 sling
P. irminia Venezuelan Suntiger 1 sling
Pterinochilus murinus	Mombassa Baboon	"Celeste"	and "Maya"
Pterinochilus murinus RCF	Usambara Orange Baboon	"Tangerine" 
Pterinochilus murinus RCF	Usambara Orange Baboon	"Persimmon"
Pterinochilus murinus RCF	Usambara Orange Baboon	8 Slings
Theraphosa blondi	Goliath Bird Eater	"J Lo"

I KNOW I'm missing some... best get to updating my list!!

Diane, aren't you going to name your OBT "pTERRInochilus"???

=D


----------



## the new guy

g. rosea - eugene

b. smithi - ahab

a. avic - carl


----------



## Aragorn

3 _G. roseas_:  Miguel, Ziyal, and Kira
1 _B. smithi_:  Hadhafang


----------



## Mendi

Acanthoscurria geniculata, "Charisma"
Aphonopelma anax, "Rider''
Aphonopelma behlei, "Someday grow"
Aphonopelma chalcodes "Midnight bloom"
Aphonopelma eutylenum "Calfornia Dreaming" or "CD"
Aphonopelma hentzi mature female "Sandy'
 ***                                mature male 1 "Digger"
 ***                                Mature male 2  "Fluffy"
 ***                         immature male 1  "Grainger"
 ***                                    sling 1  "Mudd'
 ***                                   Sling 2 "Hank"
Aphonopelma moderatum, mature female "Sassy'
 ***                  Immature female "Liza"
Aphonopelma seemanni: "Tuesday Morning" & "Chanel"
Aphonopelma sp "Carlsbad Green"  "Teal"
Aphonopelma sp "Yucatan Rust Rump"  "Golden"
Aphonopelma texense, "Marge"
Avicularia avicularia,	"Dancer"
Avicularia minatrix, "Racer"
Avicularia versicolor, "Cyan"
Brachypelma albopilosum,"Roxanne"(F) "Rusty"(M)
Brachypelma emilia, "Gwen"(F)
Brachypelma smithi, "Alice"(F)  "Smitty"(M) "Speck"(Sl)
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, "Psychodelic"

The list goes on, but I rarely name them until they reach that ½" mark in size


----------



## manville

woah i dont name mine at all...lol


----------



## Nick D

G. Rosea female - Shelob (3 points to whoever gets that reference)

Sadly, she's rather calm, timid, and doesn't especially live up to her name.


----------



## The Red Queen

> _Originally posted by Nick D _
> *G. Rosea female - Shelob (3 points to whoever gets that reference)
> 
> *


J.R.R. Tolkien... when do I get my 3 points?  LOL!

Amanda


----------



## Pattarawut

A. seemanni Male-Zeb
A. seemanni Female-Karin
A. seemanni Female-Rachel
C. crawshayi Male-King
B. smithi-Rutan
B. boehmei-Randy
H. lividium female-Ibanez
H. albostriatum female-Columbene
G. rosae-Rosalin
L. cristata female-Doro
P. murinus Usumbara female-
That's all


----------



## Gillian

Hey Diane,

T. blondi=Kaja
G. rosea=Audra
G. pulchra=Syssi
G. aureostriata (juvie)= Rand
G. aureostrita (sling)= Joie
A. avicularia= Stumpy
A. witchitaunum=Kronos
A. ? (Carlsbad Green)= Misty
A. hentzi=Misu
O.B.T. 1=Crespin
O.B.T. 2=Cleo
O.B.T. 3= Zorba
A. seemani 1=Frick
A. seemani 2= Frack

Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## Nick D

*
J.R.R. Tolkien... when do I get my 3 points? LOL!*

The check is in the mail


----------



## Nixy

~*~Tarantulas~*~

1 -  Aphonopelma seemanni (*Female* Cerise)F-4"
-
3 -  Avicularia avicularia (*females* Dazzle & Silkie )F-3.5" {*Male*. Phoebe-In on Breeding loan from Darkeye}M-3"
-
1 -  Avicularia versicolor (*Female* Xenix)F-2.5"
-
1 -  Avicularia huriana (*Female* Tanzi)F-5.5"
-
4 -  Brachypelma albopilosum (*Unsexed slings* Q-bert,Natter,Pix)U-1/2" 
-
1 -  Brachypelma emilia (*Female* Cinder)F-3.5"
-
1 -  Brachypelma smithi (*female* Sprocket)F-5"
-
1 -  Brachypelma vagans (*Unsexed* Aria)U-3"
-
1 -  Chilobrachys fimbriatus (*Unsexed* Lunia)U-2"
-
3 -  Chromatopelma cyanopubesence (*Unsexed slings* Skittles,Mew,Nuf)U-1/4"
-
1 -  Cyclosternum fasciatum (*Unsexed* Trigger) U-2"
-
6 -  Eupalaestrus campestratus (4 *Unsexed slings* Nickle,blink,Whoopsies,Juno) U-1/2" (*female* Vala)F-2" {*Male* Hugo- Out on breeding loan with PaleSpider.}M-5.5"
-
1 -  Grammostola auerostriata (*Unsexed* Punkin)U-1.5"
-
7 -  Grammostola rosea (*Female* Sunshine,Moonbeam)F-3.5" each {*Male* Furzleberry}M-3" (*Unsexed slings* Gruntsy,Mogglypop,Petuniony,Shishkaplip)U-1/4"
-
2 -  Lasiodora parahybana (*Female* Willy )F-4.5" (*Unsexed* Klondike)U-2"
-
1 -  Lasiodora cristatus (*male* Mork )M-4"
-
1 -  Nhandu coloratovillosum ( *Unsexed* Zeb )U-2"
-
1 -  Psalmopoeus cambridgei (*Female* Slinky )F-5"
-
10 -  Pterinochilus murinus ~red color form~ (*Unsexed slings* Keoche,Queeny,Deeders,Kit,Flutterblinks,Errie,Glowglop,Zerbs,Rocksnobs,Zero)U-1/4"
-
1 -  T. Blondi (*Unsexed* Squeakers)U-3"
-
--
~*~Millipedes~*~
2 -  Archispirostreptus gigas (*Female* Penelope - *Male* Penny)F-8" - M-6"
--
~*~Scorpions~*~
1 -  Pandinus imperator (*Female* Spike)5"
--
~*~Insects~*~
10 - Gromphadorhina portentosa (5 *Females* Tiblit,Sput,Glitter,Jumbly,Carrisa)F-2.5 {5 *Males* Koogly,Laboomp,Bump,Tank,Grap}M-2.5


----------



## Longbord1

a avic-pinky
G rosea- redips
l. parahybana-Satanika


when i get some more Ts or a scorp:
pandinus emperator-obsidian
T blondi- It
avic braunshauni-Sirus


----------



## death66

names r fuun!

G. rosea- female-Gennavieve
A. seemani-female-Snickers
A. avic-prob. male-Hammock
A. avic-unsexed looking male tho-Maple
A avic-female-Syrup

centipede-S. subspinipes-unsexed-Damien

unknown millipede sp.-unsexed-Vegan


----------



## Shellob

G. Rosea Shellob (two L's)


----------



## Action Jackson

Tarantulas
A. Anax (?) Kitty
A. Seemanni (f) Puppy
A. Avicularia (m) Captain Spalding
A. Versicolor (?) The Icebox
B. Smithi (?) Wild Cat
C. Cyaneopubescens (?) Doctor Spider
G. Aureostriatum (?) Orange
G. Rosea (f) Charlotte
G. Rosea (m) Rufus T. Firefly
H. Lividum (f) Subterranean Homesick Blue Spider
P. Faciata (?) Montana Bandit
Pt. Murinus (?) Action Spider
T. Blondi (f) Big Bear Again

Millipede
A. Gigas (?) Shenanigans

Scorpions
P. Imperator (f) Ms. Messy
P. Imperator (m) Mr. Messy


----------



## petitegreeneyes

Oh gosh, I have way too many to list but they all do have names except for my slings. I have labels on all the cages with their names and species. I use names from the countries they are from, also favorite movie characters, even got some named after spices, and even cars like Mercedes.


----------



## Dragoon

I don't, and most likely won't, name all of mine...

Courtney..is a T.blondi
*coming soon*
Angel..G.aureostriata
Star..H.mac
Peek and Poke...pair of P.regalis siblings

As I type this, I realize that I find names for my favorites. I enjoy them all...but you can't help having a favorite or two. 
D.


----------



## DnKslr

I can't remember all the names all the time but I keep the names in a Spider log book that I use to record the molts.


----------



## Pixie

I name every "pet" that I have come into the house as I "talk" to them alot! lol    

My invert's names are:

b. smithi (f)  "Charlotte"
h. lividium (f)  "Kitana"  (Anyone know where I got that one from?!?)
p. murinus (f)  "O.J."
t. blondi (?)  "Tonka"
b. albopilosum (f)  "Maria"
g. rosea (m)  "Rocco"
a. anax (f)  "Sally"
a. caniceps (f)  "Pandora"
s. calceatum (f)  "Lady Godiva"
a. metallica (?)  "Fluffy"
g. aureostriata (?)  "Pedro"
p. regalis (?)  "Dharma"

emperor scorp:  "Eugene"

Names of my other pets (dogs, snakes, geckos, iguana):  Bobby, Captain, Shayou, Taiyou, Maurice, Janice, Mouse, Waldo, Maxine, Jubilee, Alice, Nala, Lilo, Pikachu, Kimo, Minus, Paco.


----------



## Scylla

From the looks of these lists, I have to get more spiders to catch up!  If you want other pet names I have an English Shepherd named Libby, a Pekingese named Peewee, 2 cats, Daisy Mae and Ivan the Terrible.  A rex rabbit  Frederick the Great, A Nanday conure named Josette, Bourkes parrot named Sharon Rose, 2 budgies named Snowflake and Noel.  And a bunch of unnamed bettas and 2 anoles.  Along with the 4 T's.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx

a. seemani- corinthian (from the sandman)
h. lividium- princess

i haven't given the rest of mine names yet


----------



## reverendsterlin

being Pagan I name mine after spider Gods/Goddesses


----------



## Gillian

> _Originally posted by Nick D _
> *G. Rosea female -
> Sadly, she's rather calm, timid, and doesn't especially live up to her name.   *



 

calm?! timid?!


my Audra now will lunge and strike at whatever invades her home..

mama's little demon girl..

Peace, light & eternal love..
Gillian
)0(


----------



## Angela

A.Brockelhursti- Cruella
Rosae- Charlotte
Choco Golden Knee- Lady Godiva
OBT- Damien
Pink Toe- Venus
Tiger rump - Shere kahn
A.Genic- Millicifant
A.Genic- Ursala
Parahybana- Dozer
Black & White- nemo(leg got messed up duringmolt)
B.Vagan- Jewel
King Baboon- Elvis
Unknown Type- Tweezer

We will never run out of names!!!


----------



## Spiral_Stairs

I have only named a few of mine.

A. Versicolor - Booger

C. Cyneopubescens - Professor

E. Campestratus - Shirley

L. Parahybana - Big Bear

One of my buds has an A. annex named Puppy?! lol


----------



## stu

I never named any of my T's 

some funny names you people have given some of yours though 

cheers,

Stu.


----------



## Aragog fan

G. Rosea-  Octavia  (get it.....eight!)

A. Seemanni-  Loquita (little crazy woman in spanish!)


----------



## usumbaraboy

HOLY CRAP some of you have lots of t's!!!! i thought 5 was lots but some of you have like over 20 its crazy.
A. Seemanni- Chingy
usumbara-sob lol


----------



## Angelo

here are mine. i dont call them these names, but if i had to, these are it:

G. rosea: Menikmati
A. moderatum: Sum Ting Wong ("something wrong" because he never eats or drinks or moves, but then he sprints when touched)


----------



## XxStormsWebxX

These are my childrens names:                        

1)Acanthascurria Geniculata- (unsexed) Storm

2)Aphonopelma Chalcodes- (unsexed)    Blondi

3)Avicularia Avicularia- (unsexed)          Pinky

4)Brachypelma Pallidum- (male)             Ashen

5)Brachypelma Smithi- (female)             Blair

6)Brachypelma Vagans- (female?)          Apple-Bottom

7)Grammostola Aureostraita-(male)         Shiva

8)Grammostola Aureostraita-(female)       Madison

9)Grammostola Rosea- (unsexed)            Copper

10)Lasiodora Parahybana- (unsexed)         Guja- (Hindu god of serpents)


----------



## da_illest

here's my update of t's and others..

1 male g rosea 4.5" CHIKO
1 female g. rosea 4.5" SPIKKETE
1 a. seemani 1.5" BOO
1 c. marshalli 1" BABOO
1 g. rosea 1.25" BLAZE
6 a. avics .5" AVICULARIAS
1 a. versicolor .75" HOLLOW TIP
1 supposed hybrid of b. vagans and mex rosegrey but i think it's b.vagans .5" BOOTY

1 c. fasciatum 1.75" DON'T KNOW YET
1 e. camp (PZB) .15" TINY
1 a. avic 3.5" MC (Mc Nasty)

1 male kenyan sand boa 9" (MAKAVELI)

1 leopard gecko 4" (LEO)

1 albino pac man frog (HIP HOP)


----------



## XxStormsWebxX

Was it mortal kombat you got the name from?



			
				Pixie said:
			
		

> I name every "pet" that I have come into the house as I "talk" to them alot! lol
> 
> My invert's names are:
> 
> h. lividium (f)  "Kitana"  (Anyone know where I got that one from?!?)


----------



## MichaelH

Mexican Redknee, female...............FuzzButt
Greenbottle Blue, unsexed..............Gem
Rio Grande Gold, unsexed...............Rio
Rosehair, female...........................Bonnie
Rosehair, male.............................Clyde
Pink Zebra Beauty, unsexed...........?


----------



## pronty

Hmmm.. I don't seem to have posted in this thread yet so here are my few T's that still have a name:

Avicularia aurantiaca female ("Maggie")
Grammostola aureostriata female ("Enchilada", named by greensleeves)
Grammostola rosea postultimate male ("PB&J", named with help from greensleeves who said that a postultimate male deserves a name  )

Other T's just have numbers (1, 2, 3,..), letters (a, b, c,..) or roman numbers (I, II, III,..) depending on if they are from different batches. If I only have one single T from one batch, it may not have a number at all (like my T.b. and B.s.).


----------



## sizzles5000

What great names. I'm glad I'm not the only one that names them.  My husband thinks I'm crazy he calls them number one number 2.....

P.Irminia: Vincent
2-Chilean Rose:  Horus and Boris
Avicularia:  Drusilla
T. Blondi: Vladimar


----------



## Joanie

There are some great names in this thread!!  I may steal some.    

Naming is not done equally at my house....some are named and some are not.  It's pretty random.  The ones that do have names are:
3 G. roseas--Talbot, Rosebud and Zita
L. parahybana mature male--Cosmo
P. regalis--Ravana (named for a hindu demon)
P. ornata--Sweeney (named for Sweeney Todd, the demon barber!)
E. campestratus--Zippy
C. brachycephalus--Boo (named for her surprise appearances)
C. fasciatum--Brady (I let a friend name it)
G. aureostriatum--Herman Blanco (named after a friend's guinea pig, because Herman Blanco is just such a fun name to say)

And then there's a handful more who are still waiting for names.


----------



## Overmenneske

These names are derived from mine:


Brachypelma albopilosum = Andrea
Aphonopelma seemanni = Andreano
Grammostola rosea = Mindea


----------



## OldHag

My daughters helped me name some of these.....heh see if you can guess which ones.


Acanthoscurria geniculata---geni..go figure...
Aphonopelma Sp.---  Crystal and Digger (new mexican Blond T.)
Aphonopelma hentzi---Goober
Aphonopelma seemani---RoseBud
Avicularia avicularia---SkidMark
Avicularia braunshauseni---Spooky
Brachypelma boehmei---Zombi- it NEVER moves..ever! well..once it did...I think..
Brachypelma vegans---Old Blue 
Ceratogyrus marshalli--Monster
Ephebopus murinus---Skeletor!!muahahahahaaaa...yes we have to laugh like that.ugh
Grammastola aureostriatum--- Sprocket
Lasiodora cristatus---Boris
Pterinochilus murinus---Ms. Psyco

Millipedes
Male AGB-- Midnight Cleetus....lol
Female AGB--Ruby and Ziggy and BigBrownThing

Michelle


----------



## MichaelH

Need a name for an OBT huh Diane? how bout,,,,,,

Satan
Damien
Evil on eight legs
Death on 8 legs
Psycho
Psychotic
Meaner than snake sh**
Orange ball of Death
Hellspawn
Hellion
Adolph
Stalin
Moussolini
Saddam

 C'mon folks, we gotta help her find an appropriate name for her little 8 legged Incarnate of pure evil. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Grael

G Rosea (f) = Venus
G Rosea(m)= Mars
P irminia(m)=Anubis
P.Cambridgei(f)=Isis
P.Pulcher(unsexed)=Nemphis
A.Geniculata(f)=Nova
Curly hair(unsexed)=Castor
B.Beohmei(unsexed)=Blaze
B.Vagans(unsexed)=Coch En!(means red head in welsh lol)


----------



## Dessicata

Grael, did you not post your spiders names at the beginning of the thread?  And no doubt somewhere in the middle also


----------



## Keith Richard

Aphonopelma sp (WC - M) - Ted, R.I.P.
B smithi (f) - Tattoo.
G auereostriata (f) - Ginger.


----------



## Grael

Dessicata said:
			
		

> Grael, did you not post your spiders names at the beginning of the thread?  And no doubt somewhere in the middle also



oh aye lol hey they've been updated then!


----------



## karen_in_aspen

*American Tarantula Society booklet rec'd*

I DIDN'T feel stupid this weekend for posting my _neophyte_ Grammostoli rosea questions --- (but I do now.)
  I just hope there's enough ROOM for all my T's!:

The "bonita senorita rosita" (yeah, like lots of others here - it's pretty cerebral) :} 

 "THOUGHT I GOT TOUCHY, 
  THOUGHT I GOT RUSTY,
  THOUGHT I'D GET PISSED & QUIT OR SHE MUST BE

 "FAT & UGLY, BROKE, BLACK & BLUE--
 "BUT I'M TRIM, FIT, SICK AND I'M BACK FOR ROUND 2"   ;P 

 *** Oh, and I got my American Tarantula Association booklet in the mail today("Concise Care Guide for the 80 + Most Common Tarantulas)...
it was written by Dr. Rbt G Breene, II and reviewed by Stan Schultz(Tarantula Keepers Guide  author) and Dr. Samual D Marshall. *anyway* looks to ME like an impressive compilation of further reference material, etc.    
   they list about 20 reccommended reference books, publications.

**PEACE OUT**  kk


----------



## Gretchen W.

rose hair.......Wolfgang
A.seemani.....Pinstripe
B.Smithi........Agent Smith


----------



## David_F

A lot of the names on here are great.  Might have to borrow a few.  I don't have names for all of mine but here are a few:

P. murinus- Ibilisi (Swahili for Devil)
H. lividum- Ba'a Lep (Thai for Lightning [I think])
A. versicolor- Pinkie
A. versicolor- The Brain
A. avicularia- Catch
G. rosea- Mikey


----------



## siucfi

I have named mine as well.
zebra=Alfred
Rosey=Charles
Green bottle blue=Taby


----------



## sansoucie

Indian Ornamental was India ( real imaginative)
Zebra is FuzzButt
and my Usambara... I dunno. Just got it and it's a wierd creature. I am still trying to figure out a good name!

Melissa


----------



## SkyeSpider

Here's a few of my bizare names for ya:

A. avicularia (female)- Scooter (because of the way she walked out of her vial the day I got her)
A. metallica (female)- Dee Dee ('cause she walks like a balerina!)
B. smithi (female)- Edana (Gaelic name that means "beautiful)
B. vagans (male)- Digger (obvious)
C. marshalli (?)- Unicron (Transformers reference)
C. cyanpubescens (female)- Quirk (because she's insanely fast!)
E. murinus (female)- Grim (I like to watch Billy & Mandy  )
G. aureostriata (?)- Kirby ('cause it's a little creampuff)
G. pulchra (female)- Keiran (Celtic name for dark)
G. rosea (male)- Titan (named after Clash of the Titans, because Medusa made me think about that movie)
G. rosea (female)- Medusa (named by my girlfriend)
P. irminia (male)- The Flash (the fastest spider I've ever owned)
P. murinus (male)- Cheeto (it's a demon cheeto)
T. blondi (female)- Gion (random four letters from the rain forests she's found in)
X. intermedia (male)- Monster (this cutie is a beast!)

-Bryan


----------



## Malkavian

I dun name any of my pets that aren't capable of coming when you call them.  
My carpet pythons are just "The male" and "the female" , my gecko has no name, neither do my G.pulchra or B.vagans.

I suspect if Im ever in the situation where I have more than one of any species I'll simply get color coded critter keepers rather than name them and then have to try to tell them apart (hard enough with snakes of the same age and species)


----------



## sansoucie

LOL! Never thought of it that way, but my dog's name is Jack and he doesn't come when I call him either...

 ;P


----------



## petitegreeneyes

Way too many to list. But I like to use names from the countries they are from, or favorite actors, a lot of Greek gods names, even a few cars names like Lexus and Mercedes. My P.metallica I call Patience because I had to have a lot of it until she came to the states!!


----------



## protheus

Well, I have a P. Imperator (scorpion) named Vidar, after the Norse god.  The story goes, as I remember it, that Vidar is the son of Odin, who lives in the forest an keeps to himself most of the time.  He's the god of silence and revenge.  At Ragnarok (the viking armageddon analog), Odin is killed by Fenrir the wolf, and Vidar goes into battle, killing Fenris by ripping him in two with his bare hands.  In doing this, I think Vidar becomes the only god to go to battle at Ragnarok and survive.

I also have a G. Rosea, but haven't decided on a name yet.  Possibly something else from the Norse pantheon?  

Copernicus?  It seems to be quite naturally curious. 

Chris


----------



## AWS

C. cyanopubescens (unsexed) - Lysistrata (from the play by Aristophanes)

E. campestratus (unsexed) - Shorty (so that I can sing the first part of 50 Cent's "In Da Club" to it)


----------



## ithuriel

i dont name all my pets but some just seem to stick  
salmon pink=fuzzbutt
chile rose  =rosie
redrump    =red   
my other Ts really havent picked up names yet.

my fish also have names , well some do anyways.
discus=little miss likes to hide
my two silver mollies are rob and tinkerbell
neon gourami= mr nasty
have two new opaline gouramis , gonna name them touchy and feely


----------



## G_Wright

I just called my new A minatrix  Lemmeywinks


----------



## DnKslr

AHHH~HAAAAA! I have the perfect names for the 2 OBTs Terri is sending me....,



Mickey and Mallory! You know, from the movie Natural Born Killers  
It's perfect for a pair of naturally "evil" little buggers that will want to kill me.


----------



## Nich

T blondi - blondi
A. versicolor- versi
A. metallica- metallica
A. geniculata- genic
H. lividum- lividum
B. smithi- smithi

        I like to keep mine as original as possible ;P


----------



## kavka

L parahybana- Rozi (Rosie in Slovene)
A metallica-Lars  
A bicegoi-Beti


----------



## metzgerzoo

G.rosea  Crikey
P.murnius  Remus (thanks Diane for suggesting the name)
C.fasciatum  Spooky
L.parahybana  Jewels
B.angustum  Ipsy
GBB  Freska


----------



## Fenris

G. rosea female: Fluffy
G. rosea sling (unsexed): Atilla
A. Avicularia (unsexed): Vlad


----------



## G_Wright

Fenris said:
			
		

> G. rosea female: Fluffy
> G. rosea sling (unsexed): Atilla
> A. Avicularia (unsexed): Vlad



LOL I named my curly hair fluffy


----------



## Missy Cricket

I'm glad I'm not the only one--by far--who names them all. So far my family is:

A. seemanni:  Harvey

C. faciatum:  Max

B. smithi (x2):  Fern and Elvira

A. versicolor: Percy (Percy the Versi, as my husband says)

P. regalis: Lenoire

A. Geniculata:  Genny

P. murinus:  Allis (after my husband's orange tractor)

GBB:  Davey

B. emilia:  Branwen

L. parahybana: Dora

Rio Grande Gold: Farrah

Chaco Golden Knee:  Odette

Carlsbad Green:  Ingrid


----------



## Fenris

G_Wright said:
			
		

> LOL I named my curly hair fluffy


I'm not the one who named mine though.  My nephew (he just turned 3) calls all spiders Fluffy so I just used that for her name.  I thought it was fitting.  She is mighty fluffy.


----------



## Jeri

G. rosea: Lucy (Lucy Weston from Dracula)
A. Avicularia: Severus (was going to be Betty after Rizzo in Grease (black hair, pink toes) until I looked closer and noticed the tiny spurs) R.I.P.
G. rosea: Shelbie (no special comments yet)
G. rosea: Naomi (she is my "Third" rose. Anime fans will get the reference)
E. campestratus: Lizzie (from Lizzie McGuire, named by my son)
P. murinis: Octavia (s'ling that could just as easily be Octavius) R.I.P.
Unidentified Lycosidae: Kyrie (nephew named her)
A. seemanni: Betty (she was bouncing her abdomen when we bought her, and Betty is Sonja's grandmother) R.I.P.
B. smithi: Alice (no story, I got her for my birthday and like the name)
G. rosea: Angelique (given to me by a friend)

Jeri


----------



## T 'n T

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens - Elwood
Avicularia Avicularia - DA
Lasiodora Parahybana (2) - Godzilla & Mothra


----------



## Professor T

G. rosea = Fluffy

G. pulchra = Fido

B. smithi = Dojo (*D*ance *O*f *Jo*y)

A. versicolor = Mother T


----------



## Darwinsdad

Sansoucie= I have read a few times around here that are a self described
*itch and I was wondering if you would mind at all if I was to name my P. Murinis after you. If you dislike the idea I will be glad to understand and find it a diff name.


----------



## simplicity

A. seemanni (male) - Frank the Tank


----------



## leo3375

I only have one T: a female G. rosea named Artemis Rose.


----------



## gusman1204

my Chilean Rose is named Diablo
B.smithi is now referred to as Bestia

-hopefully my spanish teacher is proud of me


----------



## PapaSmurf

I named my pinktoes pinkie and the Brain......... My cobalt dosent have a name yet and my Rosehair's name is Spudds.....


----------



## WithCerberus

My Aphonopelma seemani female goes by the handle Dot and my two Antrodiaetus unicolor (folding trapdoors) are named Dig and Dug.   

Bobby


----------



## Tamara

B. boehmei (male, I think) - Rumplestiltskin (straw into gold, what more can I say?)
A. genic (female) - Cassiopeia (more beautiful than the nereids, and her white marks look like a constellation)


----------



## blckwidow75

2 B. Smithi - Reagan & Sixx
B. Emilia - Angel
B. Vagans - Franklin
B. Angustum - Norman
A. Seemanni - Lester
A. Geniculata - Loomis
P. Platyomma - Vega
C. Cyaneopubescens - Ginger
G. Pulchra - Cooper

Oh so addicting!  There are at least 4 more that I want.  As you can see I prefer the New Worlds.  My wish list includes: B. Ruhnaui, B. Cyaneifemur, G. Aureostriata, and C. Fimbriatus (I want to get braver!)  I told myself I would hold off for a bit and save for my wedding!  LOL


----------



## T_DORKUS

L. parahybana- Little <edit>
B. smithi- Little <edit>
B. emilia- Little <edit>
G. pulchra- Little <edit>
T. apophysis- Little <edit>
E. campestratus- Little <edit>
N. coloratovillosus- Little <edit>
A. geniculata- Nightcrawler


----------



## sansoucie

LOL @ DORKUS!!!

Well, the seemani is fuzzbutt
pink toe is un named so far
And I was going to name the Usambara Dahmer or Mengele, but just found out it's a female... so I  am dabating again.


----------



## DnKslr

I've named my OBT "phoenix" since it looks like flames after it just molted.


----------



## Spider-man 2

Perfect name for my adult female P. Lugardi............Pissbomb, haha


----------



## Socrates

Chilean Rose = Socrates
Acan. Geniculata = Zelda
B. Smithi = Marcellus

(Some of you have REALLY awesome names for your Ts!....if/when I get another pet I just may have to consult with some of you for some original names.   )


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Socrates said:
			
		

> B. Smithi = Marcellus


Marcellus Wallace -- Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Pixie

XxStormsWebxX said:
			
		

> Was it mortal kombat you got the name from?



You got it! 

Kitana was a character in MKII that I used to play with.  She was really tough and of course, blue!  I couldn't think of a more fitting name for a cobalt!!!

My other favorite name that I find equaly fitting is for my Goliath, still don't know the sex but I love the name "Tonka" for it.

Pixie


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Pixie said:
			
		

> You got it!
> 
> Kitana was a character in MKII that I used to play with.  She was really tough and of course, blue!  I couldn't think of a more fitting name for a cobalt!!!
> 
> My other favorite name that I find equaly fitting is for my Goliath, still don't know the sex but I love the name "Tonka" for it.
> 
> Pixie


Back when I used to name my spiders, the majority of the names that I chose were Mortal Kombat characters.

Jon


----------



## Socrates

Big Dragonfly said:
			
		

> Marcellus Wallace -- Pulp Fiction?


I don't even know who Marcellus Wallace is....but then again, I'm REALLY hopeful that Marcellus is turning out to be a "Mercedes" instead.


----------



## Gretchen W.

Socrates said:
			
		

> I don't even know who Marcellus Wallace is....but then again, I'm REALLY hopeful that Marcellus is turning out to be a "Mercedes" instead.


Ok Socrates...please  don't tell me you haven't seen Pulp Fiction???  Great flick!

"Who's Zed"?  Zed's dead baby....Zeds dead".


----------



## Socrates

Gretchen W. said:
			
		

> Ok Socrates...please  don't tell me you haven't seen Pulp Fiction???  Great flick!
> 
> "Who's Zed"?  Zed's dead baby....Zeds dead".


Ok, I won't tell you I haven't seen Pulp Fiction....lol......I guess I should rent it sometime?


----------



## Spider-man 2

Socrates said:
			
		

> Ok, I won't tell you I haven't seen Pulp Fiction....lol......I guess I should rent it sometime?


Ummmm..................yes.  QT is the man!!!


----------



## 8leggedfriends

*Tarantula Names*

What are your tarantulas names?


1. G.Rosea-Rosy
2. Baby B.angustum- Any Suggestions?


----------



## Gir

All my T's were named when I bought them, one is T.blondi, another is G.pulchra, ect  ...but then again I treat my T's more like specimens not pets.


----------



## 8leggedfriends

She's my pet, friend and specimen.  

She's 3 in 1!


----------



## genious_gr

8leggedfriends said:
			
		

> What are your tarantulas names?
> 
> 
> 1. G.Rosea-Rosy
> 2. Baby B.angustum- Any Suggestions?


 Angie


.....


----------



## sanguinarian

Brak,Angus,Gus, Guster,Terra, Holesy,Itch,and Barackas


----------



## Stealth Taco

G. Rosea - Pinochet (Deceased)
Avic Avic - Artemis
A. Seemanni - Aries
G. Aureostriata - (waiting for sex)

I like Greek gods and such.


----------



## Ker

misc pokies- isis, rama, kali, shiva, zion, gaia, maja
aureostriatas- darla and chuck
rosies- angel and rory
avic- emily
genic-aikos
boehmei- flame
fasciatum-sivri
lividum- meena
cristata- arka
nigricolor- evaki
cambridgei- tyr
platyomma- cupid
apophysis- phoebe

I find the things in life that interest me and name the "new babies" accordingly


----------



## cichlidsman

adult g.rosea------rosey
1" g.rosea---------bush
adult a. seemanni--angus


----------



## The Red Queen

Stealth Taco said:
			
		

> I like Greek gods and such.


Do you know where I got this one... C. facsiatum named "Libitina"


----------



## Zombie

Roman goddess of undertaking.


Nice boots by the way Amanda.
Do I smell a new avatar?


Oh, wait...no Dirge artwork on them...


----------



## The Red Queen

zombieagogo said:
			
		

> Roman goddess of undertaking.
> 
> 
> Nice boots by the way Amanda.
> Do I smell a new avatar?
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...no Dirge artwork on them...


1.) You are correct sir, Libitina is the Greek/Roman goddess of funerals! 
Congrats, you will a cookie!   
2.) Thank you, I like them too, he he he 
3.) I think I will stick with Lenore and Roman Dirge for the Avatars


----------



## bman

My PZB (e. campestratus) is Peter Parker and my Antilles (a. versicolor) is Nightcrawler)


----------



## BigBadConrad

T. blondi (F) - Deborah Hairy
B. boehmi (M) - En Fuego
A. geniculata (F) - Geena
L. parahybana (F) - Anna
OBT sling (?) - The Great Pumpkin
C. crawshayi sling (?) - Cindy Crawford (if F) or Crawdaddy (if M)

also pedes:
S. subspinipies (9" PR Giant, sex ?) - Freight Train
S. s. mutilans (several in a communal tank) - The Mutilators, AKA The Land Piranhas

-John


----------



## jakethegamer

G. Rosea (F) - Izzy


----------



## blckwidow75

A. Genic - Loomis
B. Smithi - Reagan
B. Vagans - Franklin
B. Emilia - Angel
B. Smithi - Sixx
E. Pulcherrimaklaasi - Patsy
B. Angustum - Norman
G. Pulchra - Cooper
B. Ruhnaui - Rio
B. Klaasi - Hendrix
C. Fimbriatus - Raynor
A. Genic - Otis
N. Coloratovillosus - Rocky
C. Cyaneopubescens - Ginger
P. Platyomma - Vega
A. Seemanni - Lester


----------



## firefox2

Here's a few of mine:

A. avic - Fluffy
A. seemanni - Princess
G. rosea - Snookums
C. fasciatium - Cuddles
H. lividum - Babycakes

If you get the idea, the names make them seem less frightening to people who meet them, and that was the general idea, AND, it works.  Although I do get some strange looks from people who I don't know very well  :?


----------



## Rourke

I would name it "Fergie."

And I wouldn't feed it.  Ever.


----------



## MyNameHere

@Rourke=>     What was that about thread abuse? 

@Ker=> I didn't see a "Spike", "Harmony", "Willow", "Faith", etc...are these names waiting for t's to take them? 

@BBConrad=> Nice names, very clever! 
'k, I have 3 versi slings and they are:
Thing One
Thing Two
Blue Fish.


----------



## Pheonixx

*rosehair*

i have only named 2 of my T's my A. versicolor is named TERMINATOR, because he kills crix for the hell of it and does'nt eat them.
my rosehair because my gf started calling her "rosie"  and the nickname stuck


----------



## Lars Butcher

I have a weird thing with naming my T's. Some have names, the majorities don't. I only name them if something strikes me off that bat. I named my T. blondi 'Bacon' because she sounds like bacon on the griddle when she hisses at you. My first tarantula I named Vlad in hopes he'd be an aggressive killer and impale its food with the evil of Vlad Tepes...turns out its a kind natured G. Rosey and only eats when its really hungry. Occassionally, I'll catch him mothering a pinkie rather than eating it.

Out of them all though, my G. pulchra has the coolest name. We named her Raegan, in part because of the girl that was possessed in 'The Exorcist', but also because we bought her they day President Regan died. Definately my most meaningful of them all.

Hey, speaking of evil can you guys help me come up with a name for my H. lividium? Like Pheonixx was saying about his A. Versicolor, he kills pinkies just because he can. Very evil!

~Lars


----------



## Pheonixx

my versicolor kills crix  like that LOL, at 1.5" i wish he would take down a pinkie.  that would be interesting.  he be eating for a week!


----------



## MyNameHere

Lars Butcher said:
			
		

> Hey, speaking of evil can you guys help me come up with a name for my H. lividium? Like Pheonixx was saying about his A. Versicolor, he kills pinkies just because he can. Very evil!
> 
> ~Lars


Erm...you could call it "W".    

Or, on a less politcal note you could go w/something like "Dracul" if that's not too much vamp lore for you.  "Beatrix Kiddo" has been taken by someone else on the boards for a lividium...maybe "Draco" or "Malfoy" or "Snape" if you're a Harry Potter fan.  Or not, "Malfoy" would prob'ly make anyone a good name for their wicked bad beastie.

'k, I'm all idea'd out...


----------



## heering80

I have 4 Ts and their names are Eelis, Lorencia (a.k.a. Lori), Hiltu and Maan a'joa.

Eelis is just a funny Finnish name (in my opinion). It's a males name altough he's a female genic. ..oops.

Lorencia reminds me of something Spanish.. She's a versicolor and quite vibrant in colour.

Hiltu is a Finnish nickname for Adolf Hitler. Heh.. ..P.murinus

and finally Maan a'joa is from a traffic sign meaning something like bulldozing or dirt removal in progress in English. In Finnish it's written together but I tried to give it a little hawaian sount to it. It's has rightly been given to my little C.crawshayi sling because it digs a lot!


----------



## David_F

I've tried naming my Ts but I never seem to keep the names for them.  The only one that has a name right now is my P. murinus.  Her name is Ibilisi.  It means Devil in Swahili.


----------



## tarantula666

> Originally Posted by Lars Butcher
> Hey, speaking of evil can you guys help me come up with a name for my H. lividium? Like Pheonixx was saying about his A. Versicolor, he kills pinkies just because he can. Very evil!


how about elizabeth bathory   

if you wanna know more try a search for that name on google


----------



## MilkmanWes

Avic avic - Pickles
G, rosea - Petunia
A. seemani - Spot
A. seemani - Licorice
L. polycuspulades - Penut Butter
New P. regalis - Chitra
New C. Cyaneopubescens - ???


----------



## Jeri

G rosea: Lucy (Lucy Weston from Dracula)
A Avicularia: Severus (was going to be Betty after Rizzo in Grease (black hair, pink toes) until I looked closer and noticed the tiny spurs)
G rosea: Shelbie (no special comments yet)
G rosea: Naomi (she is my "Third" rose. Anime fans will get the reference)
E campestratus: Lizzie (from Lizzie McGuire, named by my son)
P murinis: Octavia (s'ling that could just as easily be Octavius)
Unidentified Lycosidae: Kyrie (nephew named her)
A. seemanni: Betty (she was bouncing her abdomen when we bought her, and Betty is Sonja's grandmother)

Jeri


----------



## Kali

Mr. Rourke said:
			
		

> I would name it "Fergie."
> 
> And I wouldn't feed it.  Ever.



you make me sooo happy! 
i also do not name my tarantulas


----------



## tarantula_tom

G. rosea -- Madam
A. avicularia -- Chaos
B. smithi -- Cruella
H. lividum -- Diablo


----------



## jet

Angelica
Rosie
Jasmine
Charlotte
CoCo
Salem
Venus
Amber
Taboo
Morticia
Thor
Tigger
Bella
Punkin
Chia
Kali
Karma
Gemini
Psycho
Casper
Pandora
Scarlet
Sandi
Nemo
Dori
Isabelle
Potch
Bubbles
Aries
Tinkerbell
China
Sierra


----------



## AWS

See also http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=20582.


----------



## Ker

Ahh good ole Elizabeth Bathory.. so many peasants.. so little time..


----------



## Kismet

*I love naming my Ts!!!*

I think it's fun naming them...though I currently only have 12...so maybe if I had 50 I'd think differently! 

I give them names that suit regardless of gender though I generally (with one exception) assume they're girls!

*A.Avic - Gracie * 
My first and I loved how graceful she was
*G.Pulchra - Tricks*
Crazy loon who could trip over a pattern in the substrate!
*A.Versi - Comet * 
This sling was a streak of sparkle which shot out of the canister when I first opened it.
*A.Versi - Murtle * 
After Moaning Murtle from Harry Potter, used to sit in at the bottom of her vial being miserable...then maulted to be more like Comet!!!
*B.Vagans - Ruby*
Little red gem
*B.Vagans - Chaos*
Stubborn little sling that took me FORREVER to get into the vial, it was all over the place - determined to avoid going in!!!
*B.Smithie - Bisto*
Eddie Izzard - Bees make honey? Do earwigs make chutney? Do spiders make gravy? 
*A.Purpurea - Iona*
Purple flower.
*A.Purpurea - Dotty*
Funny little sling that pounces on imaginary cricks.
*A.Purpurea - Geoff*
The most chilled Avic I have EVER seen! Great name which also means 'peaceful'.
*B.Bohemi - Maple*
Autumn coloured T.
*B.Bohemi - Jaffa*
Sweet little orange!!!

So there ya go...completely girly and totally 'un-specimine' like but I care not they're my gals (or poss lads)!!!    ;P


----------



## Sadistik

B. smithi = Doritos
B. smithi = Tequilla
B. vagans = Johnny Webb
G. pulchra = Led Zeppelspin
H. lividum = Hagaaargh
A. geniculata = Arkon the graverobber


----------



## moodymoo

8leggedfriends said:
			
		

> What are your tarantulas names?
> 
> 
> 1. G.Rosea-Rosy
> 2. Baby B.angustum- Any Suggestions?


 Grammastola Rosea: LOOLA


----------



## jeffh_x

A. Avic-oreo
E. Pacypus-mercedes(from gran theft auto 3..lol)
H. Lividum-edna
C. Fasciatum-Tigger
P. Lugardi-Selma
C. Thorelli- still havent decided yet..any ideas/suggestions? gemini's nice..but i wanna hear some more ideas..


----------



## Windchaser

My kids have the responsibilty for naming our T's:

M Cyclosternum sp? (Cobalt Redrump): Webbie (He is no longer with us though)
F B. Smithi: Redney
M B. Boehmei: Flamer
F C. fasciatum: Strawberry
F H. lividum: Kabluey
F G. rosea: Squirmy
F T. apophysis: Peewee
U G. pulchra: Unnamed at the moment
U G. aureostriata Unnamed at the moment

206 new G. rosea spiderlings: Unnamed. Names will be given to the ones we keep.


----------



## WingedDefeat

My spiders are Named Tiamat, Cocoa, and Creole. A G. aureostriatum, G. Pulchra, and A. versicolor, respectively.


----------



## Hoffy

I used to have cobalt named Skippy but I had to get rid of him because "it was too aggresive to have in dorms" so I gave him to a friend of mine who lives off campus. 

Now I just have my E. campestratus, named Happy Birthday. It's a long story, it has nothing to do with my birthday or anyone else. But so yeah-


----------



## becca81

_G. rosea_:  Archimedes

_P. murinus_:  Kepler

_P. murinus_:  Darwin

_P. murinus_:  Copernicus

I let the kids in my class figure out why I chose to name the spiders those names and how they relate to what we're studying.


----------



## rathjinn

B.smithi Female - Carmen
B.smithi Female -Esmerelda
Brazilian White Knee Female- Abstract( yes thats her name)
Cobalt Blue Female- Maleficient


----------



## Crunchie

G.rosea - *Buffy*
G.pulchra - *Vesper* (Gaelic for evening star)
G.Pulchra - *Esper* (shortened form of the latin word meaning hope)
G. aureostriata - *Aureus* (latin for "golden")
G. aureostriata -* Sniper*


----------



## BlkCat

Avicularia versicolor= Alaria


----------



## Beth-Tex

Mine all sport names that have some form of meaning to me..............................

G.aureostriata..........Chaco (LOL- he was/is my first 
                               internet mail ordered T) 

G.rosea....................8 (because he cost only $8.00)

B.smithi...................LadyBug (a pet name for someone)

B.smithi...................JJ (after 2 nieces whose names start 
                                    with J)

B.smithi...................BB (for Big Beauty - drove with her all
                               the way from Calif to Texas)

B.emilia...................Millie (hehe)

G.pulchra.................Xena (she's a mover & dark &  
                               beautiful just like the XWP character)

B.smithi...................Lady Di (named after a Sugar Glider 
                                breeder friend, Diana) 

A.moderatum...........Goldie (ha)

A.avic......................Arlie (he came from Arlington, Tx)

A.avic......................Mo (cause she came from Modesto, 
                               Calif & I drove with her & BB from
                               Ca to Texas)

A.versicolor..............Gem (because she IS a Gem & so 
                               very beautiful)

GBB.........................Blue (cause she has so much blue &
                               blue is one of my favorite colors)

AND soon to come another G.rosea whose name will be
Charlotte after my mothers middle name.


----------



## PapaRoacher

G. Rosea - Tarra
A. Geniculata - Rane
P. Murinus - Diablo, Squishy, and Fester


----------



## Taco Pope

G. rosea - Princess ('cause she's real mean)

B. smithi - Spazz ('cause the first time I fed him he went totally berzerk, giving threat displays to the cricket and kickin' hairs)

A. versicolor - Wedge

A. versicolor - unamed

B. Vagans - Pee Wee (my first sling and he was soooo small)

P. regails - Vlad

P. Murinus - unamed

B. albopilosum - unamed


----------



## Rounder

I name my Ts so my girlfriend and her son know which I'm referring to, it's just easier for them that way.

P. murinus - Nemo
G. aureostriata - Osbourne - after the "bad guy" in Spiderman1
B. smithi - Octavious - the bad guy in Spiderman2
C. fasciatum - Monticore - after the Tiger that ate Sigfried
T. Blondi - going to be David or Tiny, I just got it and haven't decided
P. Irminia - Speedi - for apparent reasons
L. parahybana - Hulk
GBB - Merlin
B. boehmei - Gonzalez - i got it the same time as P. irminia so it just fit
A. Purpurea - Barney
A. Versicolor - just got it, yet to be named - it might get Sully(spelling) from Monsters Inc.


----------



## Deschain

8leggedfriends said:
			
		

> What are your tarantulas names?
> 
> 
> 1. G.Rosea-Rosy
> 2. Baby B.angustum- Any Suggestions?


Mutsugna 

Or Musty Baby

Or Tums. Or Tumz...Dogg.

Or my all time favorite Bobo Manko. :drool:


----------



## xanadu1015

C. crawshayi- King Kong
P. metallica- Azule
B. smithi- Ozzy
T. Blondi- Rusty
B. albopilosum- Chewbacca
B. emilia- Tequilarose
Avic. versicolor- Bonnie Blue (my daughter named her)
P. Regalis- Raji
P. Regalis- Neeta
N. chromatus- Ursula
N. coloratovillosus- Harly
H. lividum- Zelda
Mystery T- Drusilla
C. cyaneopubescens- no name yet
B. vegan- no name yet
Avic- minatrix- no name yet
Avic Avic- no name yet
G. rosea- Medusa
G. rosea- Shaggy
G. rosea- Serafina (my daughter's)
A. moderatum- Sherry
P. murinus- Savannah


I'll probably find out from my mom (cricket54) if I forgot any.


Laura


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

B. smithi  --- Agent Smithi
A. genic - Swoosh  (though now i'm out of a name for my new P.irminia!)
A. avic - Tiesto (my fav dj)
A. Versicolor - SoBe

haven't named any of my others yet


----------



## bonesmama

G.Rosea-Morticia
A.Seemani#1-Pico Caballo (horse-biter)
A.Seemani#2-Fang
B.Emilia-Speck(tiny sling)
B.Smithi-Claudia
B.Boehmei-7


----------



## snipe4fun

Out of my 5 Ts, only one has earned a name, and that is the female A. Avic. pictured elsewhere on this site guarding her eggsac - Shelob.  Until recently, she was housed with a male A. Avic. (unnamed - perhaps "Skinny" or "Sperm Donor", a Ball Python named Clyde, two house geckos (Frodo and Sam), and three tree frogs (Legolas, Gimli, and Aragorn).  I thought 7 or so Anoles would look neat, but Shelob ate them all.  And the $50 neon shirnoph lizard my roomate bought against my recommendation (bright colors = eaten in under12 hrs) it was the neon that notified me of Shelob's ability to devour whole lizards, as I previously thought her to be an insectivore.  Boy was I suprised!

Anyways, I'd have named the Anoles after the dwarves that got captured in "The Hobbit" like biffur and bombur and boffur and oin and gloin and dori and nori...but they're all devoured now, so there's not much sense in doing so... and now that I think about it, I should change Clyde's name to Gandalf...


----------



## Brian S

I  have only named a few of mine.

P murinus - Hitler
P irminia - Stalin
Those are my 2 evil Ts :evil: 
C fasciatum - Spaz
G rosea - Rosey of course  
A avic - Pinky of course


----------



## metzgerzoo

I've got far more Ts than I have names but for the ones who do have names:

G. rosea-Crikey
C. cyan-Freska
C. crawshyi-Heidi
B. albo-Bug
A. avic -Poohba
B. angustum-Ipsy
C. fasciatum-Spooky
T. blondi-Shela
T. blondi-Dream
G. pulchra-Jet
H. gigas-Dozer
E. rufscens-Houdini
E. utaman-Em
H. "longipedum"-My-Thi
H. schmiditi-Pez
O. auratum-Oyi
O. pillitus-Opie
P. irminia-Zoe
P. murnius-Remus
E. pachypus-Batty
We have a bunch of slings who don't have names

Oh, and we have a flat rock scorp named Troll and two Emps who still need names.


----------



## 8SEXYLEGS

My names:
G. rosea-Fluffy
B. smithi-Prozac
C. cyaneopubescens-Jello
H.lividum-Kung Pau

If I ever get a T. Blondi I already have a name picked out for her-Shaquille O'Neal.
I know some people don't name them because they think they are silly, but I like naming mine and I think it gets them more of a personality.


----------



## Pandora®©™

Since I never in a million years thought I would have a spider for a pet I named her Charlotte, it’s the only thing I could think of that was spider like lol   :?


----------



## Spydra

The only name I have is for my nasty little beast P. murinus..Her name is Lynne (after my nasty little boss)!! haha!!  

Renee


----------



## Atalanta

L. parahybana = Camille (named for Camille Paglia)

The others have Louisiana Creole names:

B. emilia = Sante ("Health")
G. rosea = Rentche ("Backbone" - I like irony)
A. seemanni - Kado ("Gift")
G. pulchra = Nwarsi ("Blacken")
T. blondi = Anraje ("Angry")


----------



## xanadu1015

I forgot to list:

A. geniculata: Large Marge lol (she fits her name)
L. parahybana: Lenni




Laura


----------



## Schlyne

1.0.0 Grammostola aureostriata "Drummer"
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Greed"
0.0.1 P. platyomma "Merdith"
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei "Blade"
0.0.1 Avicularia huriana "Snufalufagus"
1.0.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei "Speedracer" 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia "Legs"
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.1 Iridopelma hirustum (rare)
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.0.1 Poecilotheria formosa


----------



## bman

E. Campestratus.........................Peter Parker
Avicularia Metallica......................Chewbacca (Chewy for short)
A. Geniculata..............................Samsquanch


----------



## BugToxin

P. murinus - Toxin
G. pulchra - Bethany
G. aureostriata - Rachel
L. parahybana - Louise

Plus I have a new pede on it's way in the mail that I will probably name Sheri, Elizabeth, or MeatGravy depending on his or her personality and looks.


----------



## avicularia_reig

*spidey*

a.versicolor-go go 
l.parahybana-shiloh although it just molted into a male
a.seemani-hyde
h.lividium-reign
a.geniculata- lolita
g rosea- biatrix
c.crawshayi-marilynn
A.moderatum-sally
mystery haplopelma-cadence


----------



## Mendi

All mine are named now with the help of a Spiderling I know  
   :clap: TY :clap: 

Here is a sampling for y'all...

A.brockelhursti = Penguin
A.behlei = Someday Grow
A.eutylenum = Calfornia Dreaming
A.sp. "Flagstaff Orange"  = Papaya
A.sp. "Roswell" = Topaz, Bourbon, Brandy, Abita, Carona, Foster, & Bud
B.auratum = Whiskey & RonRico
B.boehmei = Hotlegs & Wild Thing
B.smithi = Speckled & Tattood
C.marshalli = Weaver
G.chalcothrix = Fouscous	
L.parahybana = Joshlyn, Jordan, Jessimen, Jacky, & Jarret
N.chromatus = Bullseye & Target
P.cancerides = Crabby & Cancer


----------



## NYbirdEater

I didn't name many of mine but here's the few I did name.

P cambridgei : Houdini... because he escaped twice

2 G rosea : Aniken and Darth Mal... thanks to my son 

L parahybana : Caipora... think it means goddess of the forest or something 

Didn't bother naming the rest as I could care less. Plus I couldn't think up names that seemed to fit how amazing they look. Doesn't make me like them any less.


----------



## cricket54

Laura has covered all of the tarantulas. I also have 2 scorpions. The P. emperor scorp is Darh Vador and I don't have a name for the H. arizonis, Desert Hairy. We keep going round and round with names for him. He is pretty laid back for a hairy. He even has crawled on Laura's hand without stinging. I need some ideas for a name for him.

Sharon


----------



## avicularia_reig

*..*



			
				Mendi said:
			
		

> All mine are named now with the help of a Spiderling I know
> :clap: TY :clap:
> 
> Here is a sampling for y'all...
> 
> A.brockelhursti = Penguin
> A.behlei = Someday Grow
> A.eutylenum = Calfornia Dreaming
> A.sp. "Flagstaff Orange"  = Papaya
> A.sp. "Roswell" = Topaz, Bourbon, Brandy, Abita, Carona, Foster, & Bud
> B.auratum = Whiskey & RonRico
> B.boehmei = Hotlegs & Wild Thing
> B.smithi = Speckled & Tattood
> C.marshalli = Weaver
> G.chalcothrix = Fouscous
> L.parahybana = Joshlyn, Jordan, Jessimen, Jacky, & Jarret
> N.chromatus = Bullseye & Target
> P.cancerides = Crabby & Cancer



penguin is an awesome name.i love penguins and if i ever get one, i shall name it mendi


----------



## Taylor

My B. Smithi's name is Daisy. It fits her personality and it angers my family and throws them off. its great.


----------



## MrsT

My Chile Rose is called Muffet, very original huh,
My curly hair is called Starling!
GGB is called Lake
Pinktoe is called (No name yet)
Costa Rican Zebra, (No Name Yet)

Still thinking of names for them!!


----------



## druid8783

My Chaco golden knee is named Kohaku.  I don't know if it's a boy or girl but whatever.


----------



## Sterlingspider

*These are tentative names but...*

C. fasciatum - Queen of Hearts
G. Rosea - Red Queen

I thought of the fasciatum's name first because she has a really distinct heart shaped spot on her rump, and the rosea has such a nice reddish copper coloration that I couldnt resist staying within the Alice in Wonderland/Through the Looking Glass theme.


----------



## xanadu1015

*Sterling,*

You have a red phase rosie? I'm jealous lol



Laura


----------



## Sterlingspider

I dont think she's full on Red Phase, looking around at pics there are some listed as red phase that are close to her coloration, but the majority of them are much darker so I have to assume the close ones are misnomers. 

This is not her but it reflects her coloration pretty well. I think Pink or Copper Phase (or maybe Strawberry Blonde Phase?) would be a better name for her


----------



## Snipes

*Do u name them?*

Do u name ur T's? I dont know if i should even bother, since they cant really learn them so it kinda like  :wall: . I sorta do. The first one i got is "spider" and the other one is "shelob", but shelob always turns into "little spider".


----------



## Heartfang

Of course... I have Tosigo, my unidentified California native T, Rosie, my G. rosea, and Striker, my P. scrofa.


----------



## Windchaser

Usually, but I mostly leave that task up to my kids. Though, they do have quite a few to name yet.


----------



## Snipes

maybe im just lazy "Can u pick up some crickets for spider and little spider?" "Spider is on the glass" "little spider just caught a cricket" Boy its going to be trouble when i get more.


----------



## Brando

well i can't name mine until i sex it, cause naming a male Suzie would be a hit below the belt for my T. So i just have to wait till then. But i did name my new Avic avic Pinky, cause i guess it could be either.


----------



## firben

i keep it to the latin name.. if i have 2 or more of the same, i give them "serial numbers".... i guess i dob't have a personal relatonship to them.... ;-)


----------



## Windchaser

Brando said:
			
		

> well i can't name mine until i sex it, cause naming a male Suzie would be a hit below the belt for my T. So i just have to wait till then. But i did name my new Avic avic Pinky, cause i guess it could be either.


Why not, you could record a hit country song, "A T Named Sue". It worked for Johnny Cash.


----------



## Rob1985

Annabelle (E.Pachypus), Bojengles (G.Rosea), Geni (A.geniculata)


----------



## Mandi

Ive got:
Harvey Thunder<edit>  A. seemani
Destro  G. Rosea
Vash the Stampede  C. Fascatium
Kikko Gbb

and when my new arivals come this week Ill have

Boba Fett (blondi)
Soul Scream (P. Cambredgi)
Oisseaux (dunno yet its a freebie)


----------



## Rob1985

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> Annabelle (E.Pachypus), Bojengles (G.Rosea), Geni (A.geniculata)


 They are all female BTW


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Windchaser said:
			
		

> Why not, you could record a hit country song, "A T Named Sue". It worked for Johnny Cash.



  Good one! Only problem is that it might wanna take revenge on Brando once it's grown up!

I name mine, but more for the entertainment value of it rather than wanting to be able to adress them in a conversation.    Names are mainly picked so that someone who was a bit sceptical of arachnids would hopefully have a giggle and losen up a bit.


----------



## Catherine

To be honest, I've got too many to name them. And, i don't really see the point, its not like they are dogs and recoginse their names, so its a bit pointless. 

That said, some of the ones that have especially endeared themselves to me, or done something that warrants a name. Like a have a P.murinus RCF, that i have named Alex. (from a clockwork orange) Because of the orange part and because he is also a vicious little *ahem* boy. I also named all my A.versicolor slings, but naming them made it worse when some of them died.


----------



## cryptly

I named my G. rosea Anna.  Most of my other slings I'm waiting until I can sex before naming them.

I've started calling my B. smithi "Hoover" and my B. boehmei "Dirt Devil" due to their vaccuum like eating habits, but they're more nicknames than real names.


----------



## shogun804

not anymore, i used to but then i ended up with so many its to hard to keep track of them all i just call the name like this...ex. P ornata.


----------



## Schlyne

I have a large number, but more and more of them are getting names.  Typically it's becuase of something they did, or something that seemed particularly fitting.  

Industry, my I hirustra got named that becuase as soon as I got her home, she was making a web pocket to hide in. 

Drummer, my Chaco Golden Knee.  She drummed as soon as I got her out of the container as I was putting her into her new home.

etc.

I have 17 T's as of right now, and most of them are named.


----------



## TheDarkFinder

B. smithi- Sola  -Warm and sweet like spring sunshine
H. lividum- Devilkin (Devil's Dance)-Metallica song
G. pulchra - Beowulf
Haplopelma sp.  ?? - Error - latin for "wandering"
A.  Aviculara -  Pitter
A. Metallica -  Patter
G. aureostriata - Cosmos
GBB - Quantum - Because in physics, if a quantum particle gets excited enough, it can go straight through solid matter, aka teleport.
P. regalis - Nightcrawler  - After the X-Men character that can teleport from one place to another faster than the eye can follow.
C. fasciatum - Raja
B. albopilosum - Bashful


----------



## Crunchie

I name all of my pets, nicer to have names for them I think and it's not like I have too many taranulas to name..

Green Bottle Blue - Lightning
Salmon Pink - Thunder
Chaco - Sniper
Brazil Black - Vesper
Chile Rose - Buffy
Chile Rose - Duffy
Mex fire leg - Pedro
Avic Versi - Fujin
Avic Versi - Rajin
Goliath pink toe - Biscuit

While folk may not name thier tarantulas I resent the comments of "there is no point"!


----------



## bonesmama

I give most of mine all girl's names and keep my fingers crossed! I have:
Morticia
Pico Caballo
Fang
Elvira
7
Claudia 
Speck


----------



## coolcars011

emily is my B.emilia


----------



## tmanjim

g. aureostriata - gramma
a. huriana - hercules
n. chromatus - jak
b. albopilosum - curly
l. striatus - stripe
b. smithi - destroyer
a. avicularia - fang
l. parahybana - big bang

all named by my two sons


----------



## Freddie

First one has kind of name and rest are what they are.
But mostly numbers.
I may say "se keltanen sekopää" or something like that.


----------



## BlkCat

Mine all get names. It is easier to talk about them in a conversation. My b/f has no idea what thier scientific names are so i name them. Besides it gives them a lil more individualality. 
Current
B. smithi-Tippy
B. boehmei-Sloth
lil B. boehmei-No name???
A. geniculta-Pea
G. aureostriata-Saint Tick
P. irminia-Anya
GBB-No name???
A. seemani-No name???
Deceased
G. rosea-Gretchen
A. versicolor-Alaria
I already have a name picked out for an OBT-Wrath
I figure i will eventually name each after a deadly sin. mayby the GBB should be Pride....
Still pondering the no names.


----------



## Blasphemy

BlkCat said:
			
		

> I already have a name picked out for an OBT-Wrath


Haha it's probably a good bet that if you get a P. murinus it'll be mean (in which case that name would fit), but it'd be pretty funny if it turned out to be gentle and docile (in which case you should keep the name anyway)


----------



## BlkCat

Blasphemy said:
			
		

> Haha it's probably a good bet that if you get a P. murinus it'll be mean (in which case that name would fit), but it'd be pretty funny if it turned out to be gentle and docile (in which case you should keep the name anyway)


If that happened. i might name all of them wrath and hope it hits them psychologically! can u imagine an OBT with a conscience.   
OBT "I cant believe she would give such a stereotypical name. I am apalled. Well, if she thinks of me that way, then i will be a sweety. I will show her. Exception to the rule!!"  :}


----------



## CreepyCrawly

I name all of my pets, even if they won't know their names.  I have all my snakes and lizards named, and the snakes don't even have ears!  So of course I've named my Ts, even the ones that aren't here yet:

G. rosea - Princess
P. irminia - Aurora
H. lividum - Jasmine
P. pulchra - Snow White <---- To here: All Here
B. smithi - Atta
B. boehemi - Ariel
P. cambridgei - Pocahontas
A. versicolor - Cinderella
P. regalis - Belle
C. fasciatum - Tiger Lilly <---- To here: To be shipped
L. parahybana - Un-named!  

I'm going with Disney Princess names, although I am running out.  I thought I'd try to keep it all similar, but I really am out of ideas!

As for what sex they'll be, it doesn't really matter I don't think.  I had named my second A. avic Tinkerbell, when it turned out to be a male, and subsequently died a few months later.  Just so long as they have names.  It helps me to keep track of them easier in my head.  Plus my boyfriend isn't interested enough to actually remember scientific, or even common species names, so it's more likely that he'll know what I'm talking about if I use a pet name.  Plus like someone else stated, it helps people who are sort of apprehensive about them initially to get over that.


----------



## lta3398

Believe it or not, I name everyone of them!

A. seemani= Jaymi

G. Rosea= Eddie (the 8 legged freak) my husband thought that endearment up!

A. Avic= Kane

T. blondi= Reaper

P. cancerides= Thumper...nice huh? My father in law has a deathly fear of spiders...he got attacked as a child by a nest of wolf spiders and he never got over the fear, so whenever he sees a spider, he always says i can see it, it is heading right for me, I can hear all 8 legs thumping across the floor...thus we called her thumper in his honor, even though he wouldn't come near her. She was my first "big" T.


I have many other animals...snakes, hamsters, gerbils, cats, hermit crabs...and every single one of them are named! My kids love picking out names for every new critter we get!


----------



## Immortal_sin

since I usually have well over 100, it's difficult to name them all. However, when I get inspired, I ask my daughter to come up with names. She will make up a name, then I have to figure out how to spell it 
Hence, we have names like: Morax, Zia, Cadashio, Mrs Fooklabooshay, Aleukatin, Gog, Magog, Zig, Zag and Zug, etc.
I can't remember who's who without looking them up though.


----------



## T-Harry

Well, in the beginning I didn't plan on naming my T's but I was told I have to since it is not nice to have a pet and not name it.
So my first T, a G. rosea of course, was named by a friend of mine. She saw Lord of the rings at the movies and therefore called her Kankra. Since I haven't seen the movie myself I couldn't even remember the name for the first couple of weeks.
After that I named all my T's because it seemed somehow funny to me to name one of them and the others not. So the other ones are called that:
A. texensis => Condoleeza
C. fasciatum => Pantera
B. boehmei => Consuela
H. incei => Conchita
N. coloratovillosus => Selma
As you might have noticed, all names end with an 'a'. For the first three or so this happened by accident, afterwards it became like a rule for every new name.
My G. pulchra that I hope to get next weekend will be called Thekla.


----------



## common spider

I for shure name all mine I guess I should put all there names with the current list that I have.


----------



## Sheri

T-Harry said:
			
		

> A. texensis => Condoleeza



I find this amusing.

Now if it was the species A. texansis you could name it Bush.

You didn't really name it after _Ms. I am not going to start a war in Iran Rice _ did ya? If so, why are other parts of the administration not represented?


----------



## Windchaser

Sheri said:
			
		

> I find this amusing.
> 
> Now if it was the species A. texansis you could name it Bush.
> 
> You didn't really name it after _Ms. I am not going to start a war in Iran Rice _ did ya? If so, why are other parts of the administration not represented?


Now Sheri, must everything be political?


----------



## Sheri

C'mon, that was funny, and even ontopic since we are talking about names. I am merely inquiring as to the source.


----------



## Windchaser

Sheri said:
			
		

> C'mon, that was funny, and even ontopic since we are talking about names. I am merely inquiring as to the source.


Yes it was, I was just picking on you.


----------



## T-Harry

Sheri said:
			
		

> I find this amusing.
> 
> Now if it was the species A. texansis you could name it Bush.
> 
> You didn't really name it after _Ms. I am not going to start a war in Iran Rice _ did ya? If so, why are other parts of the administration not represented?


Yep, that's the one I named my T after. At the time I bought the A. texensis there was lots of media coverage of Ms Rice in the German papers, radio networks and on TV. And since my T is native to the US, is a female and all the names for my spiders have to end with an 'a' I thought this is a perfect match...


----------



## Sheri

Excellent! Right again.


----------



## LPacker79

Only one of my T's has a name, and that's only because when she was given to me she was already named. It's a female _G. aureostriata_ named "Cat." It actually fits her. The other 119 or so T's get ID #'s.


----------



## Tarantulasse

Yeah I like to name them. My boyfriend had 25, and we pick out all kindsa names. When you start having duplicates of the same species....naming can help if anything to distinguish one from the other. Plus silly names can be fun too.....I don't put too much thought into it.

Though sometimes it's hard to stick to a name, like we always call Chaco golden knee just chaco.....even though we named it Sascwatch(sp?). Chaco just rolls off the tongue. His rose hair I named Fuzz butt....

Strangly I'm having trouble naming my own spider......


----------



## leo3375

I only have 2 Ts and both of them have names:

G. rosea: Artemis Rose
G. pulchra: E.A. Poe

I'm quite sure my rosey is female while my pulchra looks to be an immature male.


----------



## Apocalypstick

When you only have one T at a time, of course you name them...
very important  

Nadine is my g. pulchra juvie.


----------



## Belarius

I just renamed my OBT.  Her original name was Eminem, cuz she was always pissed off and full of attitude.  But recently, I found out that she was a girl T.  And plus, Smokejuan recently posted that Tarantulas are said to taste like peanut butter, so...   :}   Peanut butter.  :razz:   I renamed her *Peanut*.  I mean she is a freakin' nut anyway, so I guess the name is perfect from my perspective.  You know, now that I am looking at her (she is walking across the glass of her tank as I type)...her little body really does look like a roasted peanut     Thanks Smokejuan, for the inspiration.   :worship:


----------



## Jmadson13

Ocaisionally, my T. blondi is named sheelob, B. emilia Emilia and most of all my other T's aren't named but still get lots of attention


----------



## Blasphemy

I used to name my pets in latin (ironically this is before I knew their latin species names). I would think of a good adjective to describe the pet and then look it up in my latin dictionary and that was it. Either that, or I would refer to Roman mythology for a name like I did for my snake and her name is Minerva. Only problem with latin is I forgot about 80% of the names because I didn't write them down


----------



## Keith Richard

Absolutely I name them and will continue to do so.....

B smithi - Tattoo (cuz she's an absolute picture)
G aureostriata - Ginger (named after the wildest rocker on the planet, and also because of her colour)
G pulchra - Cindbad (in memory of our deceased Scottie dog, Sindbad)

Future additions will take their names from the world of rock n roll e.g. Elvis, Judas, Jagger, Gibson, Slash, Pink etc.


----------



## druid8783

I'm learning Japanese so all my T's have japanese word names

A. seemanni-Shima (stripe)
A. geniculata-Kiba(fang)
B. vagans-Ramu(red)
A. avicularia-Abi (toe)
G. rosea-Sachi(love)
B. smithi-Cheza (not a word..just a character off a show I like)
L. parahybana-Sesshoku (food,eat)
G. aureostriata-Kohaku (actual name)
N. coloratovillosum-Chippoke (tiny)
And
my emperor scorp with an attitude Deyou (attitude).



Now I have 12 more names to come up with cause I just got 12 curly hair slings!  Ack!


----------



## BlkCat

Yep Cheza.... Wolf's Rain.
I love her eyes.


----------



## Ferndogg

*Little Tomb Raider*

I named my OBT *Angelina*...cuz she's really graceful, has long legs that seem to go on forever...and yeah, she has a baaaaaaad attitude.  My type of girl    Sexy, dangerous, and beautiful.


----------



## stubby8th

Sure -
My 4 yr old named our first 'Fuzzy-Honey' (G.rosea)
then there's my WC 'Lucky' (A.hentzi)
and my two Avic slings 'Frick' (A.avicularia) & 'Frack' (A.versicolor)


----------



## Orb Weaver

Two spiders, two names:

"Blue" - 0.0.1 _A. versicolor_
A shy little beauty which is very visible if undisturbed. Yes, I know, she will lose that blue color soon, but that's what her name is.

"Sparkle" - 0.0.1 _P. irminia_
An even smaller little sling, more brownish then beautiful til now, but very cute and probably fast as hell.


----------



## MyNameHere

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> I ask my daughter to come up with names. She will make up a name, then I have to figure out how to spell it
> Hence, we have names like: ...Gog, Magog.. etc.


Isn't Gog/Magog from a Kurt Vonnegut novel, or am I remembering incorrectly? :?

I gave my _A. versicolor_ slings "milk names" that will change as soon as I can be sure of their sexes.  They are "Thing One", "Thing Two", and "Blue Fish".  I think one of them will become Charlotte, another may be Ms. Spider...I haven't thought of any names for boys for these.

I just got 4 more T's, though ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), and names I want to use for them are: Buffy the Cricket Slayer, Xander _Hair_ris, and Willow Rosen_bug_ 

Yes, I enjoy naming them!


----------



## Fenris

I name mine too, but a couple went a few months with no names until just last weekend.  My girlfriend finally helped me decide on names.

Atilla - G. rosea
Fluffy - G. Rosea
Bear - B. albopilosum
Tuna - L. parahybana
Fenris - P. regalis
Caligula - P. murinus
Claudius - H. maculata
Vlad - A. avicularia
Squirt - A. avicularia
Diesel - N. coloratovillosus
Tweek - C. cyaneopubescens
and 
Nero - P. imperator


----------



## Kittycat784

*Of Course....*

of course I name them.  But mainly so that my father can tell them apart the other way is "the one in the black cage"  , and that my B/F will not be scared of them.  He thinks it's funny that I named my male A. Avic princess (can't help it he has pink toes like a princess in high heels.)

male A. Avic - Princess
male G. Rosea - Mr. Rose
female G. Rosea - Mrs. Rose
? B. Albop - Steven Tyler (this one is my favorite so hence the name)
? P. Lugardi - Rocket (when I first got it home I didn't know what it was opened the Its lid and it almost got out!   gee it's fast)
? H. Minax - Devil (this one loves threat poses, when I see it that is)
? ?sp?   - Cricket (I have no Idea what it is, it was sold to me as a striped leg but it is really brown, it has long and narrow legs and a very skittish disposition :? but it sure loves crickets!)


----------



## CreepyCrawly

Kittycat784 said:
			
		

> of course I name them.  But mainly so that my father can tell them apart the other way is "the one in the black cage"  , and that my B/F will not be scared of them.  He thinks it's funny that I named my male A. Avic princess (can't help it he has pink toes like a princess in high heels.)


Haha!  My G. rosea is named Princess (she's always brushing/grooming herself) but my A. versicolor is going to be named Cinderella (once it gets here) for the same reason - beautiful little slippers (okay, they're not glass, but still...)


----------



## thedreadedone

most of my bugs get names
B, smithii - Tarquin
African mantids - Dirk and Tarquin
Giant Black Millipedes - Norris, Boris and Horace
Vinegaroon - Ungoliant
Evil HUGE Centipede - Ming

even my tortoise has a name - Baldrick


----------



## MysticKigh

Brando said:
			
		

> well i can't name mine until i sex it, cause naming a male Suzie would be a hit below the belt for my T. So i just have to wait till then. But i did name my new Avic avic Pinky, cause i guess it could be either.



I amused myself at my unsexed T's expenses by naming them things like 
"Lola" ... ie: "I'm not dumb but I can't understand why she walks like a woman and talks like a man"

So...I have: 

A caniceps- Lola
P cancerides- Tex
A seemani- Kwan Yin
B Smithi- Grandma Moses
G pulchra- Jo-jo
A avicularia- Zan
G-roseas- Zoe, Zoda, Zane, Zydeco
T pruriens- Zandra  (we had a Z them going for a while there LOL)
B smithi- Tick Butt 

Then there are the snakes... but that's another thread


----------



## galeogirl

I name mine because I find it to be a great icebreaker when introducing people to the ts.  Makes record-keeping slightly less boring, too.

G. rosea - Viva and Europa
C. brachycephalus - Marawuti
B. albopilosum - Loki and Hermione
B. emilia - Milady (named for Dumas' female spy)
H. maculata - Flourish and Filigree
P. cambridgei - Shibari
P. murinus "Usambara" - Itsy (my daughter named that one)
P. chordatus - Selten, Dunkel, Nacht, and Schwarz

I haven't come up with names for my two P. murinus slings, the female C. marshalli, or the female E. pachypus.  Working on it, inspiration just hasn't hit.

I tend to refer to feeders as "The Borgs", too.


----------



## Dreadwraven

MY b. albipilosum is named Pirate and my p. murinus (who is currently commuting to my place) is named Ninja and my P. regalis is Robot, because pirates and ninjas and robots are pretty much the three coolest things ever.


----------



## Mendi

With some help of a very good friend... Mine now all have names now. or 98.5% do


0.0.1 Acanthoscurria antillensis, 
Spot
0.0.1 Acanthascurria brockelhursti, 
Penguin
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria geniculata, 
Bandit	
Zebra		
0.0.2 Acanthoscurria insubtilis,	
Velvet
Dagny
0.1.1 Aphonopelma anax,
Ginger F					
Grainger 				
0.1.0 Aphonopelma behlei,		
Someday grow  F				
0.1.1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum,
Sebring	 F
0.0.1 Aphonopelma caniceps,
Noire				
0.1.3 Aphonopelma chalcodes
Midnight Bloom F
Bud
Weis
Err				
0.0.1 Aphonopelma crinirufum, 
Terry					
0.0.1 Aphonopelma eutylenum,
Calfornia Dreaming				
0.3.0 Aphonopelma hentzi,
Sandy	mF			
Ranger	mF			
Mudd	
1.1.0 Aphonopelma iodious,
Romeo mM	
Juliet mF		
0.1.1 Aphonopelma moderatum,
Sassy					
Kerry					
0.2.0 Aphonopelma seemanni, 
Tuesday Morning			
Cher	
Spazz	
0.0.2 Aphonopelma  "Barton Hill"
JD  Jack Daniels
JB  Jim Beam			
0.1.6 Aphonopelma "Carlsbad Green"
Teal mF
Emerald
Jade
Virdis
Peridot
0.1.0 Aphonopelma "Cuernavaca"	
Fudge	mF	
0.0.1 Aphonopelma "Flagstaff Orange"
Papaya		
0.0.1 Aphonopelma "Megastriatus"	
Chloe
0.1.7 Aphonopelma "Roswell
Mescal la'Hank  mF
Topaz
Bourbon
Brandy
Abita
Carona
Foster
Coors		
0.2.0 Aphonopelma "Redbud Trail"
Chocolat  mF
Mocha     mF
0.1.0 Aphonopelma texense,
Marge	mF				
0.1.1 Aphonopelma wichitanum,
Merlot F	
Port		
1.5.2 Brachypelma albopilosum, 
Roxanne	mF				
Rusty	mM
Frizzle F
Rex
Curly	F
Razzle  F
Dazzle	
Holly  F		
0.0.2 Brachypelma angustum,
Trouble	
Mess				
0.1.1 Brachypelma auratum,
Whiskey	
RonRico				
0.1.1 Brachypelma boehmei,
Hotlegs		
Wild Thing			
0.1.2 Brachypelma emilia,
Gypsy	mF
Tiny Dancer 
Spirit Dancer				
0.1.1 Brachypelma pallidum,
Myra mF	
Yasmine				
0.0.2 Brachypelma sabulosum,
Pheena
Kit			
1.1.2 Brachypelma smithi,
Alice	mF				
Smitty	M				
Speckled
Tattood					
1.1.2 Brachypelma vagans,
Fierce  mM	
Sparkle mF
Firebrand
Crimson	
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus,	
Namib
0.0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli,
Weaver		
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus,
Violet ( or Violent)			
1.0.0 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens,
Psychedelic				
0.1.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum,
Stripz	mF  \
Maeked				
0.1.5 Eupalaestrus campestratus, 
Marlo mF
Ingrid
Grace
Jodie
Cary
Bogey					
0.0.1 Grammostola actaeon,
Garnet					
1.1.3 Grammastola aureostriatum,
Sahara mF					
Jimmy	mM
Topaz
Citrene	
Savannah
0.0.1 Grammostola chalcothrix, 
Fouscous				
0.1.0 Grammostola grossa,
Arden  F			
0.1.0 Grammostola inermis,
Farrah mF  					
0.0.1 Grammostola mendozae,
Mendi Jr.				
0.1.0 Grammastola mollicoma,
Honey F
2.1.2 Grammostola pulchra,
Chrysler  mF					
Midnight					
Onyx	M					
Jett	M					
Hematite
1.3.0 Grammostola rosea,
Charlotte  mF					
Rose	mF				
Psycho	mF   			
0.0.1 Grammostola rosea, 
Copper	 M				
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum,
Saphire	mF	
0.0.5 Lasiodora parahybana,
Joshlyn
Jordan
Jessimen
Jacky
Jarret		
0.0.1 Nhandu carapoensis,	
Noni			
0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus 					
Bullseye
Target		
0.0.1 Nhandu colloratovillosus, 
Picyune			
0.0.1 Oligoxystre auratum,
SlimShady
0.0.2 Paraphysa scrofa,
Bronze					
Brass							
0.1.1 Phormictopus cancerides, 
Crabby mF
Cancer				
0.0.2 Plexiopelma guanxienthis, 
Nikon
Canon						
0.1.1 Poecilotheria regalis	
Shalimar mF
Casmir	M				
0.0.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Rebel
Eos				
0.0.3 Pterinochilus murinus
Beelzebub
Incubus
Lilith					
0.1.7 Thrixoplema pruriens,
Golden	mF
Aislinn
Keira
Gael
Derry
Dubhlainn
Saoirse

I admit though, the slings, I still have a species abbr with a number. Maybe I'll learn the names when they are juvies


----------



## Wolfchan

My T is named Morrigan...I always name my critters.


----------



## Jaden

*Just wanted to know if anyone eles named their tarantulas?*

I was just wanting to know if I was the only person who names their tarantulas? I've got near 90 of them so all aren't named but a few are. Is this odd or a normal thing? If you do name them do you name just the females or males also?


----------



## moricollins

try a search:


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=34080&highlight=naming
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=41618&highlight=naming


Does this help?
Mori

p.s. the search page is located here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?


----------



## wicked

I named mine Bernadette, if it turns out to be a male I can just call him Bernie.


----------



## Bearskin10

I think at one point all most all us have named our T's but also most of us reach a point where we stop because of the number of T's we have.... Greg


----------



## mo_2

I name my favorites, though I love them all.  my first spider a G. Rosea is named charlotte.  my male curly hair's name is Joy but I hoped he a girl lol.


----------



## Rob1985

My female G.rosea is named "Bojengles", my female A.geniculata is named "Geni", my female E.pachypus is named "Annabelle", and my female P.murinus I can't say the namne cause it is explicit!!!!!! The other 7 I am not gonna name.


----------



## jbrd

yeah we name our T's based on there behavior, our Grosea is named Tipsy because when she eats she is always on her tip toes. She is so wierd lol
 Our A.avic is leonard and skinard, but skinard died the other day :8o 
and finally our T.blondi is has the same name as the wifey because they bath have attitude  Lisa ;P


----------



## cryptly

All of my sexed T's are named, with one exception. 
There's Rose Red and Cuddles, both P. murinus.  Molly Grue is a G. aureostriata.  Anna the G. rosea.  An E. pachypus named Pearl.  Tiny the L. parahybana.  Last but not least, Garcia, a B. albopilosum.


----------



## darkeye

As I might have said before, here on this board or possibly some other, I name all my T's because they are pets... in the sense that a pet is a family member.  

My first (sold to me as a G.rosea) was named, as expected, "Chili".  My last purchase, a good-sized Scolopendra subspinipes was named "Grim".  I have a T.apophysis named "Bubbles", too!  

No, you are not crazy.  If you carry photos of your T's and show them as someone would show pics of their kids, well...


----------



## jbrd

cryptly said:
			
		

> All of my sexed T's are named, with one exception.
> There's Rose Red and Cuddles, both P. murinus.  Molly Grue is a G. aureostriata.  Anna the G. rosea.  An E. pachypus named Pearl.  Tiny the L. parahybana.  Last but not least, Garcia, a B. albopilosum.


 what is the one exception?


----------



## cryptly

jbrd said:
			
		

> what is the one exception?


The curlie, little Garcia is still too tiny to tell sex.


----------



## N.W.A.

I named the recent addition to my family the same day I got him. His name is Luke. At least I think it's male. Fraze says it might be but we're not sure.


----------



## P.P.'s Mom

G. rosea = Elvira
A. seemanni = Isis
C. cyan... = Fanta
G. aureostriata = P.P. (stood for Peter Parker?)
B. smithi = Aragog


----------



## bonesmama

Woohoo--I can add 3 more names now! 
Emilia--(corny, but for lack of other inspiration..guess what sp.? lol)
Morgana
Esmeralda Sapphire Rose


----------



## Crunchie

Suppose I should add in my new additions as well...

B.klaasi - Aristole
B.smithi - Midge
B.vagans - Swift


----------



## JimBaskey

3.5" Lividum - MJ
.75" Lividum - Smeegle
Have to add:
Friend's 5" B.smithi - Ocho


----------



## shogun804

i just shorten there latin names now i dont rreally have time to name them all and remember them


----------



## Scorpiove

_G. rosea_ = Hagrid
_P. murinus_ = Ganondorf
_B. smithi_ = Osiris
_A. avic #1_ = Caligula
_A. avic #2_ = no name yet.
_P. imperator_ = Hitler

I got the avics a couple of days ago.


----------



## T-Harry

A couple of weeks ago I built a second terrarium setup. It's still under construction and when I'm finished I will have space for an additional 9 T's. That's why I was able to get myself a couple of new additions.
So I guess I have to post an update on my names list. 
These are my new T's:
C. crawshayi => Barbarossa
T. blondi => Attila
C. gracile => Maria
P. ornata => Shiva
P. irminia => Casandra
B. emilia => Emilia
As usual, all the names end with an 'a'.
Furthermore I have three N. carapoensis slings in their 4th skin and a P. regalis sling in his 3rd skin which are not named yet.


----------



## ConkreteDisko

Avic. Avic - Ursula
G. Rosea - Scarlet (or Heavy L to some of my friends)

i really want more T's.....so bad


----------



## PapaRoacher

Acanthoscurria Geniculata “Rane”
Avicularia Avicularia “Munky”
Avicularia Avicularia “Draven”
Aphonopelma Seemanni “Slinky”
Grammostola Pulchra “Dracula”
Grammostola Rosea “Tarra” 
Haplopelma Lividum "Morticia" (this spider makes me VERY, VERY nervous)
Heteroscodra Maculata “Athlon”
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei “Dax”
Pterinochilus Murinus “Squishy”
Pterinochilus Murinus “Diablo”
Pterinochilus Murinus “Fester”
Pandinus Imperator “Baal” (dead)
Brachypelma Auratum “Meatball” 
Archispirostreptus Gigas “Pugsley” “Wednesday” (the witch took them when she left me)


----------



## ConkreteDisko

got two new T's today

b. smithi - GIR (for now)
b. vagans - ZIM (maybe 'Nny...havent decided)


----------



## Carlos Erion

hi y'all

I'm from mexico and I've named my Male _G. rosea_ "Drull"


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Tarantula Names:*

Zane ~ Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe
Isa ~ Avicularia versicolor, Antilles Pinktoe
Jiiga ~ Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair
Lamatra ~ Brachypelma emilia, Mexican Redleg
Vilmaris Varian ~ Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
Aiken ~ Grammostola auerostriata, Chaco Golden Knee
True ~ Grammostola pulchra, Brazilian Black
Samara ~ Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
Alice ~ Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose

Yet to be named:
3 Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair


----------



## DavidRS

Ran out of names after my first one:

L. parahybana - "Fang Shui"


----------



## Mendi

I recently named 3 tiny Aphonopelma chalcodes slings this...

*Bud
Weis
Err*
  :razz:  ​


----------



## N.W.A.

Mendi very nice... My Pinktoe is named Luke. (I have no better names).


----------



## meatbeef

Great Thread, love the cute little names.

A. Genic - is Sweet Henrietta 
L. Parahybana - Fluffy
Rosie - Leatherface
Rosie - Tito
Rosie - Jeffery Dahlmer (adopted, but got a kick out of his name)


----------



## Keith Richard

Where is Diane these days? I haven't seen her post in a long time....unless I've missed something.


----------



## Rabid Flea

Ok, here goes mine....

Ts

** H. maculata - Trinity
** P. lugardi - Neo

Scorps

** P. imperator x 5
- Titan (male)
- Keket (female)
- Yera (female)
- Artemis (female)
- Queen mother (female) 
- 15 2nd instars from Queen mother

** Hadrurus spadix - Punisher

** B. jacksoni
- female - Demi (with first instars)
- male - Bruce


----------



## Mandi

A. Seemani - Harvey Thunder C<Edit>T
G. Rosea - Destro
C. Fascatium - Vash the Stampede
GBB - Kikko
T. Blondi -  Fatty McFatFat (thanks Kirdec)
P. Cambredgei - Klautovaria
B. Angustrum - Bang (cuz thats what swifty wrote on the vial)

I had all these names picked out for the slings I ordered, but when they came in.. i renamed them all lol


----------



## grockl

I named them all bob and they all free range in my house. :liar:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie

Female.selenocosmia crassipes.adult.- ARK
Female.selenocosmia crassipes.juvie.-SABLE
Female.selenocosmia crassipes.sling.-TANGLES
Female.selenocosmia crassipes.sling.-DIESEL
Female.selenocosmia ssp.adult.-OCTO
Male.selenocosmia ssp.adult.-MAX
Female.selenotypus ssp.adult.-DEVIL
Female.selenotypus ssp.juvie.-GREMLIN
Female.selenotypus ssp.sling.-FURION
Female.selenotypus ssp.sling.-BLING
Female.selenotypus ssp.sling.-SEYMORA
Female.undescribed sp.adult.-NAMELESS
Female.undescribed sp.adult.-NAMELESS
Female.undescribed sp.adult.-NAMELESS
Female.undescribed sp.adult.-NAMELESS


----------



## galeogirl

G. rosea - Viva and Europa
C. brachycephalus - Marawuti
B. albopilosum - Loki and Hermione
B. emilia - Milady
H. mac slings - Flourish and Filigree
P. chordatus - Dunkel, Schwarz, Nacht, und Selten
P. cambridgei - Shibari
C. marshalli - Nina
E. pachypus - Cosma
P. murinus - Itsy
E. campestratus - Wanda

Plus one unnamed adult female H. mac, 2 unnamed A. braunshaunseni slings, 2 unnamed P. murinus slings, and 6 unnamed H. gigas slings


----------



## sublimeskunk37

G. Rosea-Fluffy
G. Grossa-Pandora
P. Murinus-Clementine


----------



## Wolfy72

G.Rosea = Kiki
G.Rosea = Rosie
P.Murinus = Bytch
A.Avic = Pinky
L.Parahybania= Birdie
A.Seemani= Chica
A.Seemani= Taco
T.Cyaneum= Homie
C.Cyanopubescens= Boots
H.Lividum= Blue Or Clue (depends on my 3 year old)
P.Chordatus= DiJon


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Yet to be named:
> 3 Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair


Finally thought of names for these three while studying for my Calculus final:

Sine, Cosine, and Tangent.


----------



## mimic58

Lector > Mexican Redknee
Ripper > Pinktoe
Speedy > Green Bottle Blue
Fuzzy > Usambra Orange Baboon
Pixie > Fringed Ornamental
Daisy > Goliath Bird Eater


----------



## Slizarus

Yes it's been done before.. but it works so well

F. G. Rosea: Shelob

P. Imperator (Yes, a scorp): Acantha (Means thorn or spike)


----------



## wicked

Aphonopelma chalcodes- Bernadette (I have no idea where I got this from, it just popped in my head a couple days after I got her)
Grammostola pulchra- Josephine
Brachypelma auratum- Cleo
.75" Brachypelma albopilosum- Oscar

I almost bought a pinktoe but chickened out at the last minute, even had the name picked out, Priscilla.
Still trying to find a B smithi but no fitting name has come to me yet.


----------



## Snipes

G. rosea-Sweetie
OBT-Rick
OBT- Pete*
OBT-Alafia*
OBT-Amanda*
A. versicolor-Kristin
A. versicolor-Naku*
A. versicolor-Akenji*
N. coloratovillosus-Nina*
G. aureostraita-Jake
G. aureostraita-Vip*
G. aureostraita-Nadiri*
B. albopilosum-Kathy
B. albopilosum-Jumoke*
The ones with * at the end are named after gorillas at the Woodland Park Zoo. The others are people i know. If u want a pic of the gorillas along with the t, that can be arranged


----------



## Arachnobrian

B. smithi - "Little Mex"
A. seemani - "Tiny"  a.k.a - "dirt"

Little green anole - "Iggy"

Oh, and any orb weaver spider found in the backyard, which I feed - "Boris"
It's interesting just how big these get.


----------



## Snakecharm

G. rosea- Figment, but it's nearly always 'Fig'
B. smithi- Carmen
A. avicularia- Sakuno-chan
P. scrofa- Ginger
A. geniculata- Oreo


----------



## Fini

G. pulchra - Ms Kitty


----------



## ilovebugs

Slizarus said:
			
		

> Yes it's been done before.. but it works so well
> 
> F. G. Rosea: Shelob


yea, and I'm about to do it again, same species.

two females, one male

F#1 Shelob
F#2 Webbly
M Giuseppe


----------



## Czalz

I leave it totally up to my 6 yr old to name them. I have 26 t's, but I know he hasn't gotten names picked for them all. Please do not insult as some of these names may sound redundant; my son picked them out.(most of them he chose variations of what i told him the common name was)

G. aureostriata- goldie legs
A. seemani- zeb
G. pulchra-black jack
G. rosea- rosie
B. albipilosum- curly 
A. geniculata- polkadots
B. sabulosum- hairy scary

That's all I can remember for now, I'll have to get an update from my boy later.


----------



## 8 legged freak

G. rosea - Aragog
B. bohmei - Cheb
B. smithi (buying in a few weeks but already named   )- Bartemaes


----------



## rwfoss

G. rosea - Drusilla
B. smithi - Agatha
A. chalcodes - Baby Girl
G. aureostriata - Chaka
P. regalis - (not sure yet)
L. parahybana - Andre
B. vagans - (not sure yet)

Rick


----------



## AcidQueen

2x A. purpurea - Diablo & Murciélago
A. avicularia - Sagaris (carfreak  )
A. metallica - Haggis
B. albopilosum - Erebus
B. schröderi - Shovel
C. cyaneopubescens - Prometheus
A. bogotensis - Poseidon

Haven't named my other Ts yet


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hi these are the names of my T's:

T.Blondi - Lucifer
Chilean rosea - Amy
B.Smithi - Terry
A.Geroldi - Tootsie
A.Versicolor - Speedy
Mexican Fireleg - Mini


----------



## Brian S

Meet Hitler!!!!...LOL


----------



## taorchard1987

B.Smithi - Killer
L.Parahybana - Pyscho
C.Crawshayi - Not yet named
G.Pulchra - Simba (after my old dog) lol


----------



## xWARxPATHx

G. _rosea_-Cassandra
P. _cancerides_-Hateua (hate-you-uh)


----------



## KerstinP

A.Versicolor  "Boots"


----------



## ScorpZion

well lets see

1.G.Rosea=kali
2.O.B.T=loki
3.B.Boehemi= swiss boots
4.A.Genic=skeletor
5.Sling rosea=half pint

scorps:

1.dunescorp=greased
2.dunescorp=lighjtning
3.vaejovis spini=betty
4.empx9=spazz1,2,3,4,5 and so on the mother is Blunt


----------



## JdC

I figured it was easiest to just invent names based on their common names.

P. Regalis = Indy
C. Fimbriatus = Violet
P. Irminia = Sunny
L. Parahybana = Sammy
H. Maculata = Mac
H. Lividum = Coby

I try to keep the names all female, for luck  :} , since I usually buy spiderlings.


----------



## Faelynne

only one, a G. Rosea named Octavia


----------



## Herps&Inverts

I thought I'd add mine too.

1 Female Chilean Rose - Octavia (lol, seems like a popular name)
1 Male Chilean Rose - Dusty
1 Texas Tan - Austine (kinda going with the texas theme, then male went female)
1 Chaco Golden Knee - 8ball
1 Metallic Pinktoe - Static
3 Common Pinktoe - Pistol, Pete and Socks
6 Guatemalan Redrump - Fandango, Darcy, Gizmo, Shizzle, Demetrius and Spazz 
1 Haitian Birdeater - Flick

We had an Antilles Pinktoe die a little while ago named Jewel. And Panama Blonde die named Squirt. 

and more to be added soon! 


~Sam


----------



## Pennywise

*Yep I name mine too!*

B.Boehmei   - "Oink"
B. Vagans   - "The Grinch"
B. Smithi     - "Smitty"
E. Campestratus - "Nordica"
G. Pulchra - "BB"
H. Lividium - "Tizzy"
N. Chromatus - "The Joker"
T. Blondi - "Gargantua"
L. Parahybana - "Spunky"


----------



## Gesticulator

My kids name "our" Ts also, but I end up using an abbreviated form the of the scientific name anyway. All are either female or unknown, at this point.Okay, here it goes...can't believe I'm doing this, but here it goes...

A avic Arachne
A avic Harriet
A metallica Cryptic
A purpurea Layla
A bicegoi Flame 
A versicolor Prism
Avicularia Sp. Enigma
A chalcodes Mojave
A geniculata Radykk
B auratum Rezlind
B boehmei Rhapsody
B smithi Milagro 
B emilia Ariados
C cyaneopubescens Tie Dye
G rosea Roxy
G actaeon Ruby
G aureostriata Spin-Arach (Spinnerack)
G pulchra Bruna
L parahybana Pimp Toe
P cambridgei Olivia
P irminia Zelda


----------



## Gesticulator

AcidQueen said:
			
		

> 2x A. purpurea - Diablo & Murciélago


For some reason I love that ....Murcielago....it means "bat", right?


----------



## DragonMaiden

G. rosea  Chil/ Rosehair- Rosie
G. rosea  Chil/Rosehair-Wiggles  her abd wiggles when she crawls
A. avicularia  Pinktoe- Boots aka Hopsy it tends to jump when handled
A, avicularia  Pinktoe- Skitzo aka she tends to be skittish and runs around.
B. smithi  Red Knee-MOMASITA
    If I had a tiger rump.... Tony (boy) Toni (girl)
    When I get my GBB...Prism
    I saw a T with a red and black chevron pattern on the abs... I need to look up which sp. it is  I'd call that one  ....Chevron (Chevy for short)


----------



## DanCameron

T. blondi - "Jesus-Barabbas"
H. lividum - "Gourry"
H. lividum - "Siren"
E. murinus - "Jack"
G. rosea - "Kirjath-arba"
H. gigas - "Cameron"
A. avicularia - "Gabriel"
A. avicularia - "LeRoy"
A. avicularia - "Rebekah"
A. avicularia - "Sarah"
P. regalis - "Samir Al-Hadidi"
C. cyaneopubescens - "Cecil"


----------



## GabooN

So far...

A. seemanni - Mr. T
C. fasciatum - Fig Newton
A. avic slings x4 - Big foot, Cheeto, and my gf's 2, T-cup and Sugar Cube.


----------



## rwfoss

Not too sure why all of our T's don't get named, but here are a few more:

A. avic: Schnarch
G. aureostriata: Hershey
T. blondi: Pepperoni

Rick


----------



## itsy

A.geniculata = Stripes
G.pulchra = Aragog
G.rosea = Red
G.Aureostriata = Midas


----------



## Ishkabibble

Too many to list here due to the fact I'm too lazy to do it. But a few are: My first T, a Rosehair is Bob, My Ornata is Tarantulasaurus Rex. Ok, I'm worn out for now.


----------



## Anubis77

My Grammostola aureostriata is named Isis. I have a whole bunch of names in mind for future spiders.


----------



## Daisey_Boo222

itsy said:
			
		

> A.geniculata = Stripes
> G.pulchra = Aragog
> G.rosea = Red
> G.Aureostriata = Midas


I also have a G. rosea named red. Only a baby and very sweet. Its fun raising him. I also have an A. Pinktoe named Pinky. he's beautiful! I want to get a B. Albop (sp) and name him Be-Bop!


----------



## FOX

HIYA Diane, what a great question, my pals have got names but i think females are more inclined to give thier T's pet names dont you. Anyway here's mime for your list:-  G.Rosea.........Princess
                                    B.Vagans.......Flicker
                                    B.smithi.........Bandit
                                    Avic..............Spooks


My next 3 T's will be named Fuzzy (think it'll be a curly hair) Socrates & windy. To be named after windchaser & socrates, (a kinda thankyou)

Hope you like my names, some of the names given by others are just great.


----------



## Waryur

P. murinus - Roman 
P. murinus (usambra)- Rommel 
N. carapoensis - Norogoroth (nor-o-gor-oth) the bringer of death to all things small....... thx bill my roomate for naming him.... 
C. cyaneopubescens - Zouri (im from Missouri) 
B. boehmi (deceased) - Jesus the Annihilator.... named Jesus after the puerto rican kid down the hall, the annihilator part was bill again


----------



## wonderfvl

*7 unsexed T's...*

L. parahybana 2" - Hotshot
G. pulchra 1.5"    - Spade
G. aureostriata 2" - Sqwert
B. vagans#1 4"    - Zep
B. vagans#2 2"    - Decon
B. auratum 4"      - Cutter
B. emilia 2"          - Idjett


----------



## Pennywise

*2 more*

I added 2 more since last month.

Psalmopoeus pulcher - Goldfinger
Avicularia Avicularia  - Mogwai


----------



## SydneySpider

Mexican Red Knee (F)- Sydney
Burmese Brown [Chilobrachys andersoni] (F)- Elvira (she's scary!)
Cobalt Blue (?)- Azure

then add 2 dogs a cat and 17 ferrets.  I run a ferret rescue.  That's my excuse.  I love it.


----------



## PhormictopusMan

Three of my T's are named.

T. blondi  -Princess
P. cancerides -Rico
P. cancerides -Poco

The rest are not named.

--Chris


----------



## agentbsmithi

my girlfriend named my a. seemani michael, im guessing after my cousin, who got me into tarantulas a while back. she wanted to name my smithi frankenstein but i wanted to name it somethin like hercules or goliath because it keeps pushin its hide around its cage nonstop.


----------



## smellyocheese

G rosea - Katins
A avicularia - Penelope


----------



## FOX

Just gotta ad my baby's too:-

Avic........................Spooks
Avic met..................Chucky
Versicolor.................Rainbow
G.Pulchra.................Socrates
B.Vagans.................Flicker
B.Emilia...................Achilles
B.Smithi..................Bandit
B.Albopolosa............Fuzzy or Fuzz ball
G.Rose....................Princess

& 6 baby G.rose's


----------



## Gwegowee

I like to name all of my pets/animals 1. because you can seperate them easier,   2. shorter names-- because I dont like saying Aphonopelma Seemanni every time I want to mention her and A.S. sounds bad. and 3. because its fun giving cute names to Big scary (to most people) meat eating spiders and other animals.

A. Seemanni-- Miya-- short for Hanikamiya which is Japanese for Shy, because she is very shy
G. Aureostriata--Daisy-- named by a friend, because she likes the name.

I also will be getting some more slings about mid Jan:
species I get may varrie from this list.
L. Parahybana--maybe Sam or Samantha??--because Brazilian Salmon... IDK maybe something with a Heavy name.
B. Vagans--not sure... possibly  Kuroi Ken Akai.. means Black and Red in Japanese,  but also sounds like  something that that one Australian dude would say when he sees the spider!  or maybe just   Aki (japanese for Autumn or Fall)
C. Fasciatum now D. Fasciatum--Probably Tigger--because Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Rose Hair--Rose??  not sure
Curly Hair--Curly?? not sure

Need 2 spiders to be named Pinki and the Brain...  but which ones?


----------



## Becky Wheeler

Hehe well most of my T's have names:

G.Rosea's: Ozzy, Sharon & Stevie
B.Smithi: Terrie
T.Blondi: Lucifer
Avic Geroldi: Tootsie
Costa Zebra: Holly
Curly Hair: James

And the others...I'm still choosing names for.


----------



## Gregg1LE

L.Parahybana 9" Female-Birdie
B. Smithi 6" Female-Isavel
B. Emilia 5" Female-Duchess
A. Clarki 5" Female-Luann
A.Clarki 4" Female-Layla
C.Cyanopubescens 3" Female-Gitana
A. Avicularia 4.5" Female-Consuelo
P.Irminia 1.5" Unsexed-Bolt
C.Fasciatum 3" Unsexed-Fang
A. Geniculata 1.25" Unsexed- Junior
H. Lividium 4" Unsexed-Midnight


----------



## Starving1artist

Watched Interview with a Vampire the night I recieved my B.Smithi. Kirstin Dunsts portrayed a wicked child vampire....so I named my Smithi female after her character Claudia....was going to go with naming her Needles but saving that for her husband!....LOL...Starving


----------



## Chronos

*my spiders*

here are the name of mine.

(A seemani) or zebra= (Quanyin or =kuanyin)
(G rosea)=(zoda or = trouble maker)


----------



## Beth-Tex

Updated because some have died   & got rid of some :wall:  & acquired some  

G. rosea...............female.....MC (Mary-Charlotte)
B. smithi...............female.....LB (LadyBug)
B. smithi...............female.....JJ (JackiJoyce)
B. smithi...............female.....BB (BigBeauty) 
B. smithi...............female.....LD (LadyDi)
B. ruhnaui.............sex ??......Kismet
G. aureostriata.......male.......Chaco
G. aureostriata.......female.....Trina
G. aureostriata.......female.....Athena
G. pulchra.............female.....Texena
A. avic..................female.....Mo (Modesto)
A. avic..................male........Arlie (who died early this morning of old age
                                          haven't had the heart to get rid of him yet)
A. avic..................sex ??......MA 1 (one of Mo's & Arlie's babies)
A. avic..................sex ??......MA 2 (one of Mo's & Arlie's babies)
A. versicolor...........female......Gem
N. chromatus..........sex ??......NC 1
N. chromatus..........sex ??......NC 2
B. albopilosum.........female......Portia
L. parahybana.........male ?......Perry
C. cyaneopubescens..sex ??.....Chance
C. lamanai..............female ?....Belize

Was going to name the chromatus but had not thought of any names &
they just became NC   & the 2 MA's are after their parents  

Beth


----------



## Sonny

I have 7 rosie slings called. 
                                    Trinity
                                    Boo
                                    speedy
                                    Beau
                                    Bullseye
                                    Fang
                                    Sparky

also  2" A.Chaccoana called  Elvis,  a  3" rosie called Princess & a 1" smithi called Bandit.
My mum has lots of silly names for hers, i wont mention them.


----------



## j_hicks1984

My completely docile, gentle female Curly Hair is called WarBastard. 

The name was taken from an episode of a UK sitcom called Spaced.


----------



## guitarlust

i have two at this point since i am new, but will soon expand my collection for sure.

B. emilia- Zephyr, cause when that one gets going its like the wind.
G. aureostriata-Rowdy, right now i think its in premolt cause its holed itself up in its burrow and hasnt come out in days. but normally its out a good bit and just roaming the enclosure for hours.


----------



## Nerri1029

Hmmm .. I'll go..

G. rosea - Zhaan
G. rosea - Aeryn
E. pachypus - Sikozu
A. seemanni - Grayza
P. murinus - D'Argo
P. murinus - Jothee
H. lividum - Natira
G. aureostriata - Pilot
S. calceatum - M'Lee
P. lugardi - Moya
C. fasciatum - Jool
E. uatuman - Rygel
H. maculata - Scorpius
B. emilia - Crichton

yes a definite theme there...


----------



## MRL

I named one of my pink toe's Hanibal. 

Robustum: Shakira


----------



## Dorian

Some of my T's have a name :

M.robustum - Female - Grace
M.robustum - Male - Garfield
X.immanis - Female - Mystery
X.immanis - Male - Xerxes
A.seemanni - Female - Beast
P.fasciata - Female - Toxie
P.irminia - Female - Shakira
T.blondi - Unsexed - Jodie
....


----------



## elliot

T. pruriens (?) female: Tarantella
C. cyaneopubescens female: Sadie
B. smithi male: Che
C. fasciatum male: Atticus
C. fasciatum female: Tiger-Lilly <EDIT> RIP 
C. fasciatum femald: Tiger-Lilly II
F. silvestris catus: Julius 

<EDIT>
here's some more

T. blondi unsexed: Max (or if female, Maxine)
4 x G. rosea unsexed: John, Paul, George, Ringo (or if female: Joanna, Paula, Georgette, Starr)
B. albopilosum unsexed: Alajuela
2 x G. aureostriata unsexed: Ruby, Onyx
N. coloratovillosus unsexed: Samba
H. lividium female: Voda
Holothele sp. "Tachira" unsexed: Strawberry
L. parahybana unsexed: Lazarous
A. versicolor unsexed: Blossom


It should be noted that my girlfriend is responsible for all my Ts' names except tarantella.


----------



## dOOb

wow... quite the thread  

M. robustum - Bandit
A. avic - Daisy
A. versi - Maiz
P. murinus - Animal
and... G. rosea - Lily (who just molted into a male)


----------



## snoflax

I'm not real good with names 
A Avic               Betty aka Sweetums
A. Versi sling      Evil Betty


----------



## smof

Editing this as I edit my collection 

_B. smithi_ - Smithers
_G. aureostriata_ - Dave
_C. cyaneopubescens_ - Super Hans
_B. emilia_ - (the mighty) Hubert Cumberdale
_P. murinus_ - The Orange Thing


----------



## padkison

*T names*

I decided to go with "hoity-toity" girl names for a theme for the most part.  Maybe they will be females.

Curly hair (guaranteed female) = Emily
Brazilian black = Beatrice
Chaco Gold Knee = Caroline
Pink Zebra Beauty = Priscilla
Mex red rump = Veronica
Braz Salmon Pink = Eliza (my son insisted on this one)
Rosie = Charlotte


----------



## Aleks32

Hi all... just couldn't resist the vanity factor of putting in my tarantulas' names too!

B. Smithi 1 -- Rosencrantz
B. Smithi 2 -- Azreal
G. Rosea 1 -- Guildenstern
G. Rosea 2 -- Damuzi

And for the record... Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead.


----------



## AtomicCareBearX

*Weird naming*

Avic. bicegoi sling (now deceased)- Brick red pinktoe - Bubbles Kitty Bumblebee

Avic. avicularia - it's current nick is 'Betty', we haven't named it permanently yet, this will probably become the 'middle name'.

Avic. versicolor sling - it's current nick is 'Evil Betty', we haven't named it permenently yet, this will probably become the 'middle name'. 

I have sort of a ritual for naming any creature I get, be it cat, lizard, tarantula, whatever... it always has  a first, middle, and last name... and the last name is ALWAYS a transformer (ex: my cat's name is Jynx Astro Megatron)


----------



## tarangela2

these are the names of the spiders i've had:

Jorge, mexican red leg
Mr ZigZag, also a mexican red leg
Missy Brown, not sure but looked like brown velvet
Hairry, g rosea
Gilligan, also g rosea
  and last but not least
Zeke, He's not a Freak!, a seemani


----------



## redknee_freak

B. smithi is Leanne
G. rosea is Rosea
P. murinus is Elvira
A. seemani is Galima (female)
A. hentzi 1 is Rocky and the other is Cliffhanger (cuz he is all over the tank and lid and just hangs there)


----------



## GootySapphire

I think naming them is kind of uh..I dont know. But I dont do it.


----------



## ShadowSpectrum

A. avicularia - Not sure of the sex, but if it's female, it's going to be Siouxsie Sioux, and if it's male, either Danzig or Vlad the Impaler.


----------



## dojang

So most of my T names are either in bad humor or just due to a crazy and offbeat sense of humor.  If you agree with why I named them some, perhaps you need to get out of the house a little more:


B. Smithi: Parker (as in Peter Parker, the Amazing Spiderman)
G. Rosea: Octavia
B. Boehmei: Rhapsody (as in the song Bohemian Rhapsody)
A. Versicolor: Wedge ( the Antiles Pinktoe)<--If you get this one, get out of the house right now! :-D
B. Albopilosum: Fro (cuz its a curly little ball of hair)
G. Aureostriata 1: Charlotte
G. Aureostriata 2: Elysee
P. Regalis: Makari
A. Seemani: Arana (spanish for spider)
A. Genticulata: Aragog 
L. Violacepedes: Aniline


----------



## Siienceofdeath

Just got my T's today and apparently my name for my GBB was appropriate since he attacked the paintbrush I was using to get him in his enclosure..

GBB - Bengalo Dand (Devlish Tooth, since she/he's so active and attacked my paintbrush lol) 
G. pulchra - Calo Bal (Beautiful Hair, since she/he will look like velvet)
A. purpeau - Alba Bengelan (Purple Speed Demon, nuff said)


----------



## Scorpendra

Avicularia Purpurea- Violet (i know it wouldn't work if it turned out to be a male, but...)


----------



## Mina

What are my T's named?  Here is the list.
Octavia, rosehair
Max, giant white knee
Elphba, gbb
Pinky, pinktoe
Minverva, chaco
Morticia, brazilian black
Neela, rosehair sling
Emily, texas tan
Valatra, fireleg
Ophelia, curly
Dottie, curly
Vincent, mexican red rump
Kala, purple pinktoe
chilean copper, I still can't find a name I like.


----------



## Amanda

B. smithi,  Roxanne (dearly departed)   
B. smithi,  Esther  
G. rosea,  Ophelia

They all get female names (wishful thinking) until I know otherwise.


----------



## Gidget

A geniculata   ~ Penny (female)
G rosea ~ Nancy (female)
G rosea ~ War (not cofirmed)
P murinus  ~ Gil (male)
A avicularia ~ Cain (female)


----------



## Katronmaster

Lesse, my furrballs....

Chaco Golden Knee - Shelob
Chilean Rose - Atacama... Nicknamed "Miss Attitude" By my mom
Chilean Rose - Varia

Millipedes (Not Ts, but still pet named) Baraka, Kotava... and Squiggle.


----------



## SpiderZone2

Well here is my list:

Giant white knee     --unsexed
Honduran curly hair  -- 10 unsexed
Green bottle blue    -- mature male-- Gabe
Usambar baboon  -- male-- Blaze
Costa rican zebra --female-- Tabitha
Mexican fireleg  --male--  Splash
Mexican redknee -- male-- Alex
Costa rican tiger rump-- male--Jasper
Malaysian earthtiger -- unsexed
Brazilian emerald-- mature male-- Mad Max
Chaco golden knee-- unsexed
Ornamental baboon-- female-- Bell
Brazilian red & white --unsexed
Trinidad chevron-- female-- Celeste
Brazilian Salmon-- Mature female-- Jasmine (9 inches big !!)
Antilles pinktoe -- male-- Sam



Feed them well and they will grow


----------



## Sonny

hi guys, heres mine for the list.

7 rosie slings called-Beau
                           Boo
                           Trinity
                           Bullseye
                           Fang
                           Speedy
                           Sparky
1 3.5" rosie called Princess
         Smithi called  Bandit
         Bolivian red rump called Elvis
         & best of all my birthday pressie is BLUE my GBB.


 SONNY


----------



## sharky8119

A. Metallica - Tina
T-Blondi - Debo


----------



## leo3375

A few weeks ago I changed my G. rosea's name from Artemis to Artemisa Rose, in honor of Italian painter Artemisa Gentilleschi. Because she's a confirmed female I felt that the change was appropriate.


----------



## curiousbob

G. aureostriata - Kingleys


----------



## Sterlingspider

Adults (all female)
G rosea - Miss Piggy
C fasciatum - Lovey Butt (she's got 2 really well defined heart shapes on her butt, one in pink and one made up by her mirror patch)
B smithi - Miss Spooky Pants

As yet unnamed (all slings) - A avicularia, B vagans, A geniculata, P cancerides

since traded - unknown sp juvenile named El Cavador

2 fighting fish - tewyshe and sashimi


----------



## Prometheusmum

G.Rosa---Prometheus
We are getting a girl whos already been deemed Pandora, I wanted to connect the name so Pandora is a moon of saturn, and so is Prometheus.


----------



## smellyocheese

G rosea - "Katins"
A avicularia - "Penelope"

adding to the list:

N coloratovillosus - "Escalus"
B emilia - "Asher"
G aureostriata - "Francis"
B smithi - "Sierra"
N chromatus - "Beelzebub"

H spinifer scorpion - "Devlin"


----------



## Midnightrdr456

Mine are as follows:

B. Smithi: Hephaestus (ancient greek god of smiths lol)
G. Rosea: Aragog (seems to be a popular name)
T. Blondi: Nina (after Nina Meyers on 24)
A. Versicolor Sling: Luna (or Lupin if it turns out to be male)
P. Metallica: Stella Blue (song by Grateful Dead)


----------



## itsy

Guess i should update now i have a few more.

G.rosea=Red
G.pulchra=Aragog
G.areostriata=Midas
B.smithi=Gonzo
A.purpurea=Vimto
C.elegans=Titch
A.geniculata=Stripes
A.avicularia=Wincy
A.minatrix=trixy
P.cambridgei=Sensi
A.versicolor=Princess.
Greenbottleblue=Boris
B.emilia=Emily
B.vagan=Wander
N.vulpinus=Loki
N.coloratovillosus=Hagrid
RCF chili=Pepper
P.formosa=Sid
P.ornata=Neo
A.seemani=Seemani
P.irminia=Mimi


----------



## tima

Many of my Ts are as yet unsexed, so haven't named most of them, but here's what I've got:

G. aureostriata (ausp. male): Oreo
G. rosea (fem): Rosalita
G. rosea (male): Ross
Brachy. albopilosum (slings -- 3):  Larry, Curly, and Moe (I figure the last 2 could apply to M or F)
A. seemani (fem):  zelda

The other 9 are unsexed, and so have not been named yet, since I have trouble coming up with names that could apply to either one.


----------



## snoflax

Our collections have gone up a bit so will update

AtomicCareBears Ts

T-blondi          "Bob"
A.versi            "evil Betty"
G.aureostriata  "Apple"
G.rosea           "Mr Buggles"
A.avic             "Kitty"
A.purpurea       "Sparkles Bubblicious 32"
G.rosea (sling)  "Minos"
Aphonopelma sp "Pumpkin"


Snoflax  Ts

G.rosea            "Rosa"
A.avic              "Lestat"
A.metallica        "Anubis"
A.versi             "Magenta"
A.purpurea        "Berries"
B.smithi            "Inigo Montoya"


----------



## MindUtopia

And this is how I know I'm getting bored and stir crazy stuck at home sick on a Saturday night....okay, let me see if I can remember them all:

B. albopilosum female - Mona
C. cyaneopubescens female - Cerulea
T. blondi female - Emily
A. versicolor - Starbright
A. versicolor #2 - Starlight
P. cambridgei female - Lily
A. braunshauseni - Goliath
A. geroldi - Jo
M. mesomelas - Mariposa
N. colloratovillosus - Nhandu (yeah, I know I started running out of creativity!)
L. parahybana - Big One
A. anax female - Amy
E. campestratus female - Zula

And then I got too lazy to name the other twenty or so.


----------



## stooka

im so bored so this will take a few mins of my time up.Some of them have boys names even though they are female as i didnt know the sex when i got them as slings etc.
Adult females:
B.smithi-Pedro
B.auratum-Lola
T.pruriens-Elvis
T.blondi-Arnie
E.camestratus-Bobby
P.irminia-Uki
P.ornata-Flash
G.aureostriata-Jakko
P.cambridgei-Peter
B.emilia-Amilia
L.paraybana-Didi
P.sp"platyomma"-Leila
males-
B.vagans-Ross
G.rosea-Leroy
T.pruriens-Matey
B.smithi-Eric
and i just cant be bothered to name all the rest,i got bored of this also.


----------



## anaconda

L.parahybana----J-Lo 'cause of her big booty
G.pulchra----Kong
C.crawshayi----Earl
A.versicolor---Si & Am...slings from the same sack. After the siamese cats in Lady & the Tramp
A.bicoloratum----Poncho
A.purpurea---Boots
A.avicularia---Willa
C.fasciata---Sith
A.seemani---Nessie
T.blondi---Norma Jean (get the blonde reference???)
H.lividium---Vixen (self explanatory)


----------



## Scorpendra

Molitor said:
			
		

> Avicularia Purpurea- Violet (i know it wouldn't work if it turned out to be a male, but...)


Phormictopus Cancerides- Cancer (she grows on you, she's bulbous, and she's quite crabby)


----------



## SilentMercury

I used to name my T's.  My first two aggressive T's were an adult male T.blondi and an adult female C. crawshayi, the blondi was named Knives and the other Matches. (you shouldn't play with knives or matches)


----------



## Libertykeeper

G. Aureostriata - Shaka
A. Chalcodes - Daisy
B. Vagans - Cybil 
B. Vagans - Lady
P. Regalis - Lightning
P. Ornata - Stormy (more often Crazyass)


----------



## MsDemeanor

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=599099&postcount=336


----------



## Lorgakor

_Acanthoscurria sp_. - Willard
_A. seemani _- Betty
_A. huriana _- Pie
_A. versicolor _- Pigwidgeon
_B. emilia _- Kitty
_B. ruhnaui_ - Transit
_B. smithi _- Red
_C. elegans_ - Ladybird
_E. cyanognathus_ - Biscuit
_E. campestratus_ - Charlotte
_G. pulchra_ - Loki
_H. lividum_ - Lumpy
_H. schmidti _- Ghost
_N. chromatus_ - Bucephalus
_P. miranda_ - Fleet
_P. regalis_ - Flint
_P. lugardi_ - Snitch
_T. blondi _- Hagrid


----------



## Tasey

G. aureostriata (u) - Fuzzy
G. aureostriata (u) - Pax
G aureostriata (f) - Lydia 
G. rosea (f) - Ceci 
A. seemani (f?) - Maverick
A. avic. - Skittles
A. avic. - Eva
A. versi. - Iris
B. smithi  - Near
B. hentzi - Mini Mello
B. albopilosa - Scooter


----------



## Suzjohnson

Naming them is part of the fun.  It's a hoot to see the looks on people's faces when I refer to them with proper names!  

G. rosea - Minerva
Avic. avic - Chloe
Avic. versicolor - Irma
Chromat. cyaneo. - Bob or Bobbi (too soon to tell which gender)
Brachy. albopilosum - Stinky

No particular reason for names, just what popped into my head.


----------



## Quixtar

Current List

Ts:

A. purpurea - Lestat
A. versicolor - Nosferatu
C. cyaneopubescens - Meta Knight
G. pulchra - Darth T
M. balfouri - Silmaril
P. miranda - Bai Gu Jing

Scorps:

H. swammerdami - Vega
H. jayakari 1 - Al Ghul
H. jayakari 2 - Jalhalla
H. jayakari 3 - Ifrit
R. junceus 1 - Will-O'-Wisp
R. junceus 2 - Pumpkinhead

Pedes:

S. heros arizonensis - Melange

Others:

Sicarius sp. - Rikudou Pain


----------



## SNAFU

Started in 2004? Man you guys really dug this one up outta the boneyard! 
I'm just too lazy to list all of mine so I'll hit the top 10.

#10- A. seemani= Gypsy
#9- A. sp. new river= Jinx
#8- N. chromatus= Scarlet
#7- L. polycuspulatus= Gidget
#6- A. sp. carlsbad green= Shrek
#5- T. blondi= Thumper
#4- A. hentzi= Elvira
#3- B. albopilosum- Slash
#2- P. cancerides= Grendel
#1- C. crawshayi= Cleopatra


----------



## Shagrath666

1. (f) G. rosea: Pennywise (From Stephen King's "It"
2. (m) G. rosea: Ungoliant (yes i know Ungoliant was a girl in "The Silmarillian"
3. (u) L. parahybana: Lamp (she is like a moth, loves to climb to the light)
4. (u) B. smithi: Infernus (former guitarist for Gorgoroth)
5. (u) G. aureostrita: Goatwhore
6. (u) B. albopilosum: Lord/Lady Fuzzybottom


----------



## Aurelia

1. G. rosea F "Kumo"
2. G. aureostriata F "Belle"
3. A. avicularia U "Milo"
4. P. irminia U "Kurama"
5. C. cyaneopubescens U "Spud"
6. L. parahybana U "Tobermory"
7. B. vagans U "Spook"
8. A. versicolor U unnamed
9. A. versicolor U unnamed

I just call the versicolors "The Twins."


----------



## reptiledude007

Well when I had a A. avic I called her shi* face.


----------



## -Sarah-

Hmm... Let's see! In no order.....  

A. seemanni - "Caliber"
G. rosea - "Rozz"
G. rosea - "Roe" (juvenile)
H. lividum - "Azul"
P. regalis - "Fantasma"
P. irminia - "Inferno"
A. bicegoi - "Ember"
C. crawshayi - "Shay" (Previously named)
H. maculata - "Grace" (Previously named)
G. aureostriata - "Goldeneye"
G. aureostriata - "Fayde"
N. chromatus - "Blaze"
A. versicolor - "Raguda" (Russian for rainbow)
C. brachycephalus - "Snuffy" (Previously named)
C. cyaneopubescens - "Velvet" (Previously named)
P. murinus - "Babs" (Previously named)
P. murinus - "Booney" (Previously named)
P. murinus - "Tangerine"
P. murinus - "Flash"


----------



## Nightshade

3 G. rosea 
               - Desiderius, my first spider, was named by my brother

               - Asmodeus got her name because at the time I wanted a name that went with Desiderius. And then came

               - Rosie because I got lazy. 

2 B. smithi 
               - Tweak, after the South Park character, but I refuse to spell it "tweek."

               - Dot, for being such a tiny little dot of a spider when I got it. 

2 N. chromatus
               - Penny, when I got him as a sling, I felt that getting him to penny size would be a huge accomplishment because at that point he was the tiniest sling I had ever seen.

               - Vicious, because it's a little bigger than Penny was when I first got him and it still runs from live pinheads, lol. And also, Sidney can be a boy OR girl name.

T. blondi - Blondi, because it's a big brown spider, lol. I thought about changing it to Bitsy, but he's been my boy Blondi for so long.

H. lividum - Devil, my first lividum was named Satan but it died so the second one became Devil. If ever I get another of this species, I'm going to name it Glory Hole.

B. boehmei - Brat, the little hair kicker really lives up to it's name.

H. maculata - Spook, because it's so easily spooked. 

Holothele sp. Columbia - Norte de Santander - Lecter. I had 5 of these little guys and I thought it would be neat to try and communally house them. But the enclosure apparently wasn't large enough, so I ended up with one big one.

G. pulchra - Ghost, it's always blending in with the substrate.

C. cyanopubescens - ? -I used to call this one "Changeling", but now that she's a juvie she's not changing so much with every molt and I have yet to come up with a good enough name for her.

B. klaasi - ? - Another un named confirmed female. I might call her Kay (K for klaasi) but my grandmother wouldn't be happy to share her name with a T.

B. albopilosum - Lucky because it escaped and I found it in bed by almost rolling over on it.

P. irminia - Jailbird for it's striped butt. Also, when her legs are fanned out they remind me of birds' wings.

A. versicolor - Punky. "Hey you! I'm going to use you as a jungle gym, rub hairs into your skin and squirt crap on your arm every single time you take the top off my house. How cute and fuzzy am I now?" 

B. vagans - my boyfriend named it Vincent, but it's Redbum to me.

P. regalis - Poe, because it sounds right. If it turns out female I can call it Lenore.


----------



## Tapahtyn

rknralf said:


> What a great thread, I still name a majority of my tarantulas, so here it goes
> A. geniculata female - Heran
> A. geniculata male - Gaiden
> A. moderatum unsexed -  Blondie
> A. seemani female- Boo
> A. avicularia female 1 - Piglet
> A. avicularia female 2 - Peanut
> A. avicularia male - Aurora
> A. avicularia unsexed - Goldie
> A. versicolor male 1 - Violet
> A. versicolor male 2 - Hansel
> A. versicolor female - Gretel
> B. albopilosum female - Fuzzy
> B. albopilosum male - Fuzz
> B. emilia male - Hush
> B. smithi male - Emilio
> B. smithi female - Belle
> C. brachycephalus female - Isabel
> C. crawshayi male - CeCe
> C. cyanpubescens female - Aqua
> C. fasciatum unsexed - Tigger
> E. campestriatus male - Pickles
> E. uatuman unsexed - Oz
> E. pachypus female - Boots
> E. murinus female - Bones
> G. aureostriata female - Kumari
> G. aureostriata male - Sunshine
> G. pulchra female - BeBe
> G. pulchra male 1 - Velvet
> G. pulchra male 2 - Inkie
> G. rosea female 1 - Rose
> G. rosea female 2 - Midge
> G. rosea female 3 - Coffee
> G. rosea red phase female - Cherry
> H. lividum female - Midnight
> H. gigas female - trouble
> L. parahybana female - Goblin
> N. carapoensis female - Frick
> N. carapoensis male - Frack
> P. nigricolor unsexed - Starr
> P. chordatus female 1 - Cocoa
> P. chordatus female 2 - Hershey
> P. murinus female 1 - Oscar
> P. murinus female 2 - Sparky
> P. regalis male - Maximus
> P. irminia unsexed - Pumpkin
> 
> I've also several unnamed tarantulas including:
> C. marshalli unsexed
> E. pachypus unsexed
> L. cristatus female
> N. coloratovillosus unsexed - 3
> N. carapoensis unsexed- 2
> P. regalis unsexed- 2
> P. miranda unsexed
> P. pulcher female
> P. murinus female - 2
> 
> In addition, I've got vials of unnamed P. murinus (71) and G. rosea (29) spiderlings that I eventually hope to sell.
> Ralph


OMG I can't believe how many you have!! My husband would sh*t!! :clap:


----------



## betuana

Ok, here's the names of the 14 Ts I have so far, and explanations of them...

*-Grammostola Rosea (RCF), female - "Flower"* after Flower of the KMP and Meerkat Manor. Figured she was a rosie from the desert, and Flower was referred to as the Desert Rose, so it fit. Plus Flower seemed to be a spunky, smart, charismatic Meerkat, and I find that my Rosie seems to have quite a bit of personality as well. 

*-Avicularia Versicolor sling 1, unsexed - "Clotho" *the first aspect of Fate in Greek Mythology. Spins the threads of life.

*-Avicularia Versicolor sling 2, unsexed - "Lachesis" *the second aspect of Fate in Greek Mythology. Weaves the threads of life.

*-Avicularia Versicolor sling 3, unsexed - "Atropos"* the third aspect of Fate in Greek Mythology. Cuts the threads of life. Fate was often portrayed as a spider, and spins the 'web of life', so with as much web as these 3 spin it seemed like an appropriate set of names!  

*-Lasiodora Parahybana sling, unsexed - "Nyx"* the primordial goddess of Night in Greek mythology, who stood at the beginning of creation, and was a being of exceptional power and extreme beauty. Being a T that will get large, be a dark color, and who I have to sneak in at night to stand a chance at seeing, the name seemed to fit. I also end up feeling like I'm leaving 'offerings' to it at the burrow entrance in hopes of a sighting later on when I put the prekilled crickets in!  

*-Brachypelma Vagans sling 1, unsexed -"Dozer"* short for bulldozer.

*-Brachypelma Vagans sling 2, unsexed - "Digger"*

*-Brachypelma Vagans sling 3, unsexed - "Mole"* - These guys have been digging and tunneling like mad!  

*-Brachypelma Bohemi sling, unsexed - "Aidan"* This is an unisex Irish Gaelic name meaning "Little Firey One"

*-Brachypelma Smithi sling, unsexed - "Bob"*   I figured this was the 'classic' T of the hobby, a 'traditional' one to have, and the name is traditional in my family (2 grandpas and a few cousins with the name), as well as being a long standing (classic) joke among my friends I grew up with (male and female - I had a friend of each gender who argued over which one was allowed the name of Bob, and who tried to get teachers to refer to them by the name...even though it was in no way, shape or form related to their names!) The name just felt right for this little guy.    

*-Grammostola Aureostriata sling, unsexed - "Orla"* This is a Scottish Gaelic name meaning "Golden"

*-Poecilotheria Rufilata sling, unsexed - "Faran"* This name is from a favorite series of mine - its the name of a roan warhorse, who is unusually smart, fairly aggressive, very powerful, fast, and full of personality. Seemed like a great name to give to my pokie.  

*-Cyriocosmus Elegans sling 1, unsexed - "Aphrodite"* the Greek goddess of love and beauty.

*-Cyriocosmus Elegans sling 2, unsexed - "Freyja"* the Norse goddess of love and beauty. They will be quite beautiful when they get their colors, and the little heart shaped markings they get called out for a name related to love.


----------



## hasani1408

A.seemanni  - big momma
P.murinus - ms.prissy
A.geniculata - eragon
B.boehmei - saphira
S.rubronitens - redz
H.lividum - saphire


----------



## penny'smom

OK, here we go;

1.2.2 _Grammostola rosea_ (Penny, Violet, Rosie, Max, Pearl)
1.1.0 _Brachypelma smithi_ (Flighti, Lucinda)
0.1.1 _Paraphysa scrofa_ (Sonoi, Percy)
0.0.4 _Cyclosternum fasciatum_ (Suma, Fang, Bengal, Benji)
0.1.0 _Psalmopeus irminia_ (Teera)
0.1.0 _Acanthoscurria chocoana_ (Dart)
0.1.0 _Grammostola aureostriata_ (Ramoth)
0.0.7 _Lasiodora parahybana_ (Vivace, Rhondo, Allergro, Staccato, Uno, Dos, & Quatro)
1.0.0 _Aphonopelma hentzi _(Freebie)
0.0.2 _P murinus_ (Obi, Garfield)
0.0.3 _Brachypelma vagans_ (Serrano, Spaz & un-named)
1.1.1 _Brachypelma albopilosum_ (Ringlet, Spiral, Frizz)
0.0.2 _Avicularia versicolor_ (both un-named)
0.0.1 _Avicularia avicularia_ (Dingbat)
0.1.0 _Aphonopelma sp "New River"_ (DeeDee)
0.0.1 _P regalis_ (Oatmeal)
0.0.1 _P pedersoni_ (un-named)
0.0.1 _Brachypelma bohemei _(un-named)
1.0.1 _Brachypelma emilia_ (Emeret, Izzy)
0.0.1 _Nhandu vulpinus_ (Timothy)
0.0.1 _E pulchermaklaasi_ (Alejandro)
0.0.1 _T purpureus_ (un-named)
0.0.1 _T elenae_ (un-named)
0.0.1 _Psalmopeus cambridgei_ (Bridgette)
0.0.1 _GBB_ (un-named)

47 total right now.


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing

*Famous!*

I'm currently on a kick of naming them after famous people that they remind me of.  Talk about anthropomorphizing! Here's a few:

F Paraphysa scrofa, Whitney Houston
Juvie A. versicolor, Carmen Electra
Crazy G. rosea, Courtney Love (she's a pet Hole).
G. iheringi, Scarlet.  Rhett (my M iheringi) died in a terrible molt recently.  I just think he didn't give a damn.
F. E. murinus (skeleton tarantula) Nichole Ritchey
F H. longipes Naomi Campbell
Panama blond, Pamela Anderson
M G. aureostriata, Bow Wow (ok, it's because he's the size of a small dog).


----------



## SPrice91

B.Smithi==Sinly


----------



## sinflspeed

I have so many they usually go by "oh, check this out!"


----------



## killy

My Ts have a name for me ... it's "Ohnoitshimagain"  - ;P


----------



## Bafald

*Tarantula Names*

Here they are.

Iridopelma Sp. Recife = Ovid

Poecilotheria Regalis (Indian Ornamental) = Elphaba

Avicularia metallica = Crete

Nhandu Chromatus = Cyclops


----------



## Steve Calceatum

Adding two more to mine:
Avic avic: "Eva" (Eva the Avic!!! LOL)
Stromatopelma calceatum: "Lilith" For obvious reasons, though she's really not that bad (at least not yet, anyway  ).


----------



## Spider-Spazz

I feel so puny on these boards 
G. Rosea 4-5'  Female - Lucille
G. Rosea 2' Unsexed - Moose
G. Pulchra 2-3' Unsexed - Teddy
B. Vagans 1-2' Unsexed - Fonzie


----------



## Twistedrayne

G.rosea-Rosy

Avic. avic-Buuubblasz!

G.rosea-Charlotte


----------



## Kuro

0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyanopubesence(sp?) - Socrates
0.0.2 Avicularia Versicolor - Aristotle and Eon
0.0.1 Lasiodora Parahybana - Kitana
0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia - Stella
0.1.0 Aphonopelma Seemani - Dozer(and is a girl)
0.0.1Brachypelma Smithi - Scarlett
0.2.0 Grammastola Rosea - Lika and Roza(Roza is russian for rose)
0.0.1 Haplopelma Lividum - Daichi(means earth in japanese)
0.1.0 Heteroscodra Maculata - Solace
0.1.0 Lasiodora Klugi - Kodachi
0.1.0 Poecilotheria Regalis - Teigan
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei - Raja
0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus - Leaf(cause he/she is super tiny)
0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans - Kippa
0.1.0 Theraphosa Apophysis - Fallon (is irish means "in charge")
1.0.0 Ceratogyrus Brachycephalus - Godric(from the TV show TrueBlood)
0.0.1 Pternochilus Murinus - Sprite
0.0.4 Psalmopoeus Irminia - Feather and Root, other 2 are unnamed
0.2.0 Aphonopelma sp. New River - Corneila and Euphymia(you-fee-me-uh)


----------



## kwilso1

I have an Avicularia Avic names Bitsey haha


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

I only have one girl so far... I named her Gaia.


----------



## Mack&Cass

These are ours, we find it helps us keep track of everybody and to keep organized, especially when referring to one of our bajillion roseas.

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti - Hamburglar
A. geniculata - Grimace
Avicularia amazonica - Iago
A. versicolor - Zazu
Brachypelma albiceps - Yahtzee
B. albopilosum (2) - Charades, Scrabble
Catumiri sp. "Argentinensis" (2) - Thor, Bruce Willis
Ceratogyrus darlingi - Gargamel
Chilobrachys fimbriatus - Killingsworth
Citharischius crawshayi - Megatron
Ephebopus cyanognathus - Wolfgang
E. murinus - Amadeus
Grammostola pulchra - Aldonza
G. pulchripes - Syracuse
G. rosea (7...I know...) - Nubby, Dr. Tran, Elmo, Oscar, Snuffleupagus, Big Bird, Grover
Haplopelma lividum - Ursula
Harpactirella lightfooti - General Grievous
Heteroscodra maculata - Skeletor
Heterothele gabonensis - Cobra Commander
Nhandu coloratovillosus (2) - Paddington Bear, Yogi Bear
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - Svetlana
Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" - Octavia
Phormictopus cancerides - Ambrosian
Poecilotheria metallica - Colenzo the Annihilator
P. miranda - Shenk the Overseer
P. pederseni - Lister the Tormenter
Psalmopoeus irminia - Aphrodite
Pterinochilus murinus - Colonel Mustard


----------



## lindenfoxcub

Avicularia Versicolour - Gigabite


----------



## Crounchaholic

Cyriocosumus Elegans - Peanut
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei - Hishutsiskorz (say it quickly...)

You'll only get that one if you watch hockey a lot actually.. Yeah, I'm definitely Canadian.


----------



## ravenruby

Brachypelma emilia - Harlow Charlotte


----------



## satanslilhelper

H. lividum- Lizzy (named after Lizzy Borden):evil: 
P. regalis- Tanvi ( Indian female name that means beautiful) 
B. smithi- Fluffy (girlfriends idea that just stuck)
C. fasciatum- Tigger
B. vagans- Spanky
N. chromatus- Pele
H. sp.? Vonwirthi- Elvira
OBT- Satanslilhelper;P 
L. parahybana- Little monster
A. metallica- Fuzzy
B. emilia- Emily ( if it turns out to be a girl)

The other 19 and 5 on the way have yet to be named.


----------



## Redneck

0-0-1 B. smithi       (Ash)
0-0-1 H. villosella   (Webbie)
0-0-1 A. avicularia  (Jumpy)
0-1-0 G. rosea       (Rosie)


----------



## Teal

*Oooh, my kind of thread!

0.1 G. rosea - Ituri (like the rhino viper)
1.0 H. longipes - Esod (stands for - Evil Spider of Doom)
0.1 P. lugardi - Cookie Monster
0.1.0 Theraphosa sp. - Haughchoklat
0.1.0 P. chordatus - Rise
0.3.0 P. murinus - Aidan, Kubota, (third unnamed)
0.1.0 A. avic - Red (as in Red Dragon, as in Hannibal, as in he's a proven cannibal!)
0.1.0 A. versi - Loh
0.3.0 H. incei - Between two of us, there *were* 7 and we were going to name them after the Seven Dwarves lol

Still to be named... H. mac, P. regalis, P. pederseni, H. gigas, cambridgeis.. I think that's it haha *


----------



## Stopdroproll

B. smithi - Anderson Silva (or just Andy)


----------



## Ariel

0.1.0 _B. smithi_ "Marik"
1.0.0 _A. avicularia_ "Bullet"
0.1.0 _C. schioedtei_ "Echo"
0.0.1 _A. sp "Flagstaff Orange"_ "Spazz"
0.0.1 _B. vagans_ Will be "Domino" or "Lola" depending on gender.


----------



## mandipants

Acanthoscurria geniculata "Caprica"
Avicularia minatrix "Poodle"
Avicularia versicolor "Willow"
Brachypelma smithi "Gothic"
Brachypelma smithi "Gala"
Brachypelma smithi "Zarathustra"
Brachypelma vagans "Frito"
Hysterocrates gigas "Petra"
Pterinochilus murinus "Siren"
Psalmopoeus irminia "Ikabod/Isabella" (depends on gender, still a baby)


I also have 3 unnamed P. regalis slings, and 1 unnamed B. emilia sling.

Plus 2 black widows: Zero, and Zeugma.


----------



## Mack&Cass

Well we've got some more to add to our list.

Avicularia avicularia - Woodstock
Brachypelma vagans (6) - Bulbasaur, Squirtle, Pikachu, Meowth, Magikarp, Charmander
Cyriocosmus elegans (2) - Curious George, Man in the Yellow Hat
C. perezmilesi (2) - Firechief Mittens, Mortos der Soul Stealer
Eucratoscelus pachypus - She-Ra
Holothele sp. Norte de Santander (3) - Alvin, Simon, Theodore
Poecilotheria formosa - Mephisto the Lord of Hatred
P. ornata - Baal the Lord of Destruction
P. rufilata - Andarial the Maiden of Anguish 
Selenobrachys philippinus - Starscream
Tapinauchenius gigas - The Flash
Theraphosidae sp. Peru - Princess Peach


----------



## pouchedrat

The only one named I have is my first one, 
2" unsexed G. pulchripes named Paco Chaco.  

Everyone else will probably eventually earn names as they grow and age.


----------



## mxxtt

A. metalliaca- Boots
B. smithi- Smithi
B. pulchripes- Nova
A. hentzi- Pip
B. albopilosum- Napoleon
C. fasciatum- Rodya


----------



## Mad Hatter

*How about... name someone else's T's? *



Mad Hatter said:


> Zane ~ Avicularia avicularia, Guyana Pinktoe
> Isa ~ Avicularia versicolor, Antilles Pinktoe
> Jiiga ~ Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair
> Lamatra ~ Brachypelma emilia, Mexican Redleg
> Vilmaris Varian ~ Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
> Aiken ~ Grammostola auerostriata, Chaco Golden Knee
> True ~ Grammostola pulchra, Brazilian Black
> Samara ~ Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
> Alice ~ Grammostola rosea, Chilean Rose
> 
> Yet to be named:
> 3 Brachypelma albopilosum, Honduran Curlyhair





Mad Hatter said:


> Finally thought of names for these three while studying for my Calculus final:
> 
> Sine, Cosine, and Tangent.


These are the only two T's left from that collection I had years ago. That is a little difficult to look back on what 'used to be.' I hope the T's I had to give up for free in the sale/trade forum found their way to good homes...

_The ladies:_
Grammostola aureostriata (Aiken)
Grammostola pulchra (True)

*Aiken* means something like "oak" or "little oak" if my memory serves me correctly.

*True* is named after a piece of music from Sient Hill 2, which was playing in-game when she arrived in the mail (at only 1" in LS):

[YOUTUBE]UDKx1Rp1yAA[/YOUTUBE]

*Here are the other T's in my current collection that I have already named:*

0.0.3 Aphonopelma hentzi (Newt, T.R.W., Link)
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi (C.J.)
0.0.4 Brachypelma vagans (Uno, River, J.J.Rousseau, RED13)
0.0.4 Grammostola rosea (Barbara Ann, Doc, Zuul, "Indy"/'Indefatigable')
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Skittles)

_notes on the names_: 
*Barbara Ann* & *Doc*: came to me pre-named, and I am more than happy to keep those names. It is such a neat thing, IMO, to receive T's who are already named.
*Indy (Indefatigable)*: is named for a ship (a frigate, to be precise) in a fictional series based on C. S. Forester's books. This T is _NOT_ named for Indiana Jones.
*RED13*: a character from the game Final Fantasy VII.
*J.J.Rousseau*: is named for Jean-Jacques Rousseau
*C.J.*: is named for the mall security guard character in the Dawn of the Dead remake.
*Newt*: is named for the little girl in Aliens.
*Link*: is named for the character you play as in Nintendo's Zelda games.
*T.R.W.*: is named for _T.R.W. Consultants_, an oil drilling & completions consulting company for which I was employed to draw up the company logo while said consulting company was working for Vintage Petroleum. 
*Uno*: was the first T I unpacked from that shipment of B. vagans slings.
*River*: I named while sleep-deprived because I had found it in a death curl after returning home from being away for 2 days during a heat wave. On the thought that it might be dehydrated, I stayed up all night, nudging it gently around its container to force it to keep moving so that it might drink some of the misted water on the side of its container. It took all night, but it lived. My sleep deprived mind associated _"keeping it moving" + "water" = "River."_ And that is how the name came to be.
*Zuul*: is named for that... thing... in Ghostbusters... and is also a likely candidate for a future psychopathic rosea, hence the name. To modify a quote from the film: "There is no G. rosea, only Zuul."
*Skittles*: is just... well... Skittles - yes, named after the candy. Because of the brightness of color it will be in the future (still a sling now) I figured it seemed an appropriate enough name.

*Here are the T's I would welcome name "donations" from AB members for:*

*0.0.2 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.11 Grammostola rosea*

Go ahead! Name a T!



PM me with the species you thought of the name for, and the name, and depending on how many suggestions I get, I will name the T that - or put a bunch of suggested names in a hat and pick one out for each T that needs a name.


----------



## nikinizor

*names*



Mad Hatter said:


> These are the only two T's left from that collection I had years ago. That is a little difficult to look back on what 'used to be.' I hope the T's I had to give up for free in the sale/trade forum found their way to good homes...
> 
> _The ladies:_
> Grammostola aureostriata (Aiken)
> Grammostola pulchra (True)
> 
> *Aiken* means something like "oak" or "little oak" if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> *True* is named after a piece of music from Sient Hill 2, which was playing in-game when she arrived in the mail (at only 1" in LS):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UDKx1Rp1yAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Here are the other T's in my current collection that I have already named:*
> 
> 0.0.3 Aphonopelma hentzi (Newt, T.R.W., Link)
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi (C.J.)
> 0.0.4 Brachypelma vagans (Uno, River, J.J.Rousseau, RED13)
> 0.0.4 Grammostola rosea (Barbara Ann, Doc, Zuul, "Indy"/'Indefatigable')
> 0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus (Skittles)
> 
> _notes on the names_:
> *Barbara Ann* & *Doc*: came to me pre-named, and I am more than happy to keep those names. It is such a neat thing, IMO, to receive T's who are already named.
> *Indy (Indefatigable)*: is named for a ship (a frigate, to be precise) in a fictional series based on C. S. Forester's books. This T is _NOT_ named for Indiana Jones.
> *RED13*: a character from the game Final Fantasy VII.
> *J.J.Rousseau*: is named for Jean-Jacques Rousseau
> *C.J.*: is named for the mall security guard character in the Dawn of the Dead remake.
> *Newt*: is named for the little girl in Aliens.
> *Link*: is named for the character you play as in Nintendo's Zelda games.
> *T.R.W.*: is named for _T.R.W. Consultants_, an oil drilling & completions consulting company for which I was employed to draw up the company logo while said consulting company was working for Vintage Petroleum.
> *Uno*: was the first T I unpacked from that shipment of B. vagans slings.
> *River*: I named while sleep-deprived because I had found it in a death curl after returning home from being away for 2 days during a heat wave. On the thought that it might be dehydrated, I stayed up all night, nudging it gently around its container to force it to keep moving so that it might drink some of the misted water on the side of its container. It took all night, but it lived. My sleep deprived mind associated _"keeping it moving" + "water" = "River."_ And that is how the name came to be.
> *Zuul*: is named for that... thing... in Ghostbusters... and is also a likely candidate for a future psychopathic rosea, hence the name. To modify a quote from the film: "There is no G. rosea, only Zuul."
> *Skittles*: is just... well... Skittles - yes, named after the candy. Because of the brightness of color it will be in the future (still a sling now) I figured it seemed an appropriate enough name.
> 
> *Here are the T's I would welcome name "donations" from AB members for:*
> 
> *0.0.2 Brachypelma emilia
> 0.0.11 Grammostola rosea*
> 
> Go ahead! Name a T!
> 
> 
> 
> PM me with the species you thought of the name for, and the name, and depending on how many suggestions I get, I will name the T that - or put a bunch of suggested names in a hat and pick one out for each T that needs a name.


I have a haplopelma lividum that has been referred to as 'happy' but tensd to just call her girl...lol


----------



## Ariel

Ariel said:


> 0.1.0 _B. smithi_ "Marik"
> 1.0.0 _A. avicularia_ "Bullet"
> 0.1.0 _C. schioedtei_ "Echo"
> 0.0.1 _A. sp "Flagstaff Orange"_ "Spazz"
> 0.0.1 _B. vagans_ Will be "Domino" or "Lola" depending on gender.


gotta add a name 

0.1.0 _P. murinus_ "Zeni"

Yet to be named:

0.0.1 _P. cambridgei_
0.0.1 _T. gigas_
0.0.1 _P. regalis_


----------



## Mad Hatter

*New name addition:*

Brachypelma emilia - "Mocha"



These ones are still open for name suggestions:

0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.11 Grammostola rosea


----------



## Tapahtyn

LP ~ Tranzilla
G. pulchripes ~ Kronk
2 A. hentzis  ~ Thing 1 and Thing 2
OBT ~ Mr. Fluffy
A. avic ~ Gambit

I'm not going to name the others until I know the sex!!


----------



## The Spider Faery

Cyriocosmus elegans - _Valentina_ (To commemorate with Valentine's Day since she was born in February and has the heart shape on her abdomen.)

Cyriocosmus perezmilesi - _Juliet_ (I got her in July and it's a romantic sounding name from Romeo and Juliet which matches the heart shape on her abdomen.)

Nhandu coloratovillosus - _Cleopatra_ (It's the name of a queen and sounds big and grand, which is how she looks, and I wanted to keep with the Shakespearean sounding names.)


----------



## myles756

*hey*

Grammostola rosea: Charlotte 
Avicularia versicolor: Skittles


----------



## Mad Hatter

*More names to the list:*

I know it was a joke, but... it was a _good_ idea!



_*Behold! Roski the beautiful G. rosea!*_




















Also:

*Dionysus the G. rosea* - "God of wine, parties/festivals, madness and merriment."








... yeah, he is eating.


So that leaves these T's left for AB members to name, if they would like to do so:

0.0.9 Grammostola rosea


----------



## Redbrandy00

G. Rosea-Faith
G. Rosea-Emma
A.Avic-Hope
A.Avic-Ikarus
A.Metallica-Zeus
A.sp Peru Purple-Bailey
A.Versi-Sage
B.Smithi-Jammo


----------



## Rick & Brandy

Aphonopelma chalcodes	Tucson Blonde	Coeda
Aphonopelma hentzi	Oklahoma brown	Henazy
Aphonopelma moderatum	Rio Grande gold	Tarma
Aphonopelma seemanni	Zebra	             Zazoo
Avicularia avicularia	Pink Toe	             Pinky
Avicularia avicularia	Pink Toe	             Koein
Avicularia minatrix  	Red-Slate Pink Toe Harrow
Avicularia purpurea 	Purple Pink Toe	Reaper
Avicularia versicolor	Versicolor	Riser
Brachypelma albopilosum	Curly Hair	            Curly
Brachypelma albopilosum	Curly Hair 	Leery
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	Dyennah
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	Taytin
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	
Brachypelma emilia    	Mex. Painted Leg	
Brachypelma smithi 	Mex. Red Knee	Reed
Brachypelma smithi 	Mex. Red Knee	Shultz
Brachypelma vagans	Red Rump	Gatton
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens	Greenbottle Blue	Wallowitz
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens	Greenbottle Blue	Heethrowpolly
Citharischius crawshayi	King Baboon	Kain
Cyclosternum facsiatum	Tiger-Rump	Caitum
Cyclosternum fasciatum	Tiger-Rump	Rossha
Grammostola aureostriata	Chaco White Knee	Stairia
Grammostola rosea 	Rose Hair-Red Phase	Twinkle
Grammostola rosea 	Rose Hair- Red Phase	Grim
Grammostola rosea     	Rose Hair	               Rosie
Grammostola rosea    	Rose Hair               Tryton
Hetrothele villosella	Dwarf Chestnut	Hogan
Hetrothele villosella	Dwarf Chestnut	Savage
Lasiodora parahybana	Salmon Pink	Miss. Chaney
Lasiodora parahybana	Salmon Pink	Killazar
Lasiodora parahybana	Salmon Birdeater	Cooper
Nhandu chromatus 	White Stripe Birdeater Torch
Paraphysa scrofa   	Chillean Copper	Tinsley
Paraphysa scrofa	            Chillean copper	Emory
Psalmopoeus cambridgei	Chevron  	Cruiser
Psalmopoeus reduncas	Orangemouth	Roegan
Pterinochilus chordatus	Killamanjaro Baboon  Ballajio
Pterinochilus murinus	Usumbara (OBT)	Hyde
Tapinauchenius plumipes	Mahogany	Mahoney
Tapinauchenius violaceus	Purple Tree Spider  Violet
Vagans / Albopilosum	Hybrid	           Xcalibirr
Vagans / Albopilosum	Hybrid	          Xzander
Vitalius roseus	    Pink Starburst	           Soarus
Vitalius vellutinus	Amazon Stripe Knee	Venus


----------



## Chaika

My hubby hepled me name ours  He isn't that into T's but just thought that it was somehow wrong to have pets without naming them LOL.

1.0.0 Psalmopoeus irminia - Einstein
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia - Skitz
0.0.1 Avicularia sp. Peru Purple - Jose/Josefine
0.0.1 Avicularia sp. Peru Purple - Squirt (this one lost 3 legs and had trapped chelicerae after the 2nd moult and has just re-grown them. It's tiny compared to its sibling so I suspect what little food it ate went towards regrowing the lost legs)
1.0.0 Avicularia sp. avicularia - George
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum - Pixie
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatum - Casper (for his ability to disappear!)
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus (OBT) - Meeny and Mo  

And, though not strictly a T 
1.0.0 Heterometrus petersii - Sebastian


----------



## bdprice1968

0.1.0 G. rosea = Charlotte
1.0.0 G. rosea = Harold (recieved already named)
0.0.1 A. versi  = Pixie    (my wife's T)
0.0.1 B. smithi = Gizmo


----------



## ZergFront

Along with the P. irminia slings...

 Nike 
 Chevy
 Pita 
 Speedy
 Precious

 Named my P. cambridgei, Fang. I lost my other cambridgei sling, Olive in my bedroom a long time ago...

 That's all the Ts I have right now.


----------



## Steve Calceatum

New one to add:
My new _P. cambridgei_ juvie looks female, and I was listening to Acid Bath while unpacking her, soooo......I named her "Cassandra" after the song "Cassie Eats Cockroaches."


----------



## racer 6

named my first g. pulchripes Brahms.


----------



## Exo

Here's an updated list of my T names:

B.smithi: Pumpkin~female

A.versicolor: Boo~?

A.geniculata: Elvira~?

N.cromatus: chomper~?

N.coloratavillosus: Tiny~?

L.parahybana: Joy~Probably female


----------

